# IL, IN, MI, WI, gtg...



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 9, 2010)

Well, I guess I have opened my mouth enough about hosting a GTG that I had better get one set in stone...Looks like July 31 is going to be the date...The location will be in Iroquois, IL (zip 60945) on a small river lot...It is 90 miles south of Chicago and about 4 miles from the IN state line...I can make it to WI in about 2 hrs and 15 mins and MI in just less than 2......


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 9, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 9, 2010)

I'll have to wait and see. I'd like to make this one too. This weekend I'm driving 6 hours. Yours is about 4 hours.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## blsnelling (Jun 10, 2010)

I've got familiy in Indianapolis. I could head over there Friday after work and not have as far to drive Sat morning.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 10, 2010)

It is a small lot, but there will be room if anybody want to pitch a tent or bring a small camper...My dad and I will be making a weekend out of it so if anybody wants to show up Friday evening of hang out til Sunday it will be cool...


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 10, 2010)

Sean I'm going to try and make this one.


----------



## OhioGregg (Jun 10, 2010)

Sounds Great Sean! I'm gonna try make this one also. 236 miles and just over 4 hrs. straight west of me. Will probably just stay over night, small tent.
Sounds like that must be close to Super3 and ModifiedMark's neck of the woods.  Looking forward to seeing some friendly faces, and some new ones.


Gregg,


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## breymeyerfam (Jun 10, 2010)

Im in. 

sean let me know if ya need some help. if i get a mill put together, i can bring some cants. or if anyone close has a csm they could loan.


----------



## cbfarmall (Jun 10, 2010)

Looks I have that weekend off, so count me in. Not too far away either.

Chris B.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 10, 2010)

Looks like I had better go find some wood...:help:

Also, thinking about starting a pool on how long before I get poison ivy...:bang:


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 10, 2010)

I'll bring cheese


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 10, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> I'll bring cheese



Better bring lots of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And make sure it's of the professional, vertically split variety


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 10, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> I'll bring cheese



Nik, the "cheese" fingerer....


----------



## boostnut (Jun 10, 2010)

Only a couple hours away, I'll try to make it. I just picked up an 075 and a 36" alaskan, maybe I'll bring it along so somebody with experience can do a little demo.


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 10, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Better bring lots of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And make sure it's of the professional, vertically split variety



Yeah, after last fall, I'm done with the homeowner grade stuff. Too hard to work on....



TRI955 said:


> Nik, the "cheese" fingerer....



that's got a bit of a Neil Young ring to it, I like it!
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/114fquphbMo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/114fquphbMo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 10, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Nik, the "cheese" fingerer....



I thought he was the cheese "forker"...


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 10, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I thought he was the cheese "forker"...



Jeez, are you new to this Sean? Finger-er-ing leads to forker-ing


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 10, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> Jeez, are you new to this Sean? Finger-er-ing leads to forker-ing



I kinda prefer banana peels warmed up in the microwave...


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 10, 2010)

and another thread careens badly off the rails.... (wonder where Fish is?)


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 10, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I kinda prefer banana peels warmed up in the microwave...



LMAO!!!! I worry about you Sean....


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 10, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> LMAO!!!! I worry about you Sean....



No need to worry about me, I know how to take care of myself...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 10, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> No need to worry about me, I know how to take care of myself...:hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange::rockn:


----------



## tjbier (Jun 10, 2010)

Hmmm.
215 miles and 3.5 hrs, any other Michiganders thinking bout it?


----------



## biggenius29 (Jun 10, 2010)

tjbier said:


> Hmmm.
> 215 miles and 3.5 hrs, any other Michiganders thinking bout it?




Maybe me, I have to check with the boss. 

Were exactly is it? Near what citys?


----------



## tjbier (Jun 10, 2010)

Iriquios, Ill. Maybe 45 min south of Chicago.
I have to make sure with the boss also.lol


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 10, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> I'll bring cheese





Do you have any idea where a guy can get some REAL GOOD swiss cheese????


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 10, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> Do you have any idea where a guy can get some REAL GOOD swiss cheese????



How about some whine to go with your cheese?  (yep I spelled it right!)


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 10, 2010)

Like I said, I'm in! 

Can I bring a few old green junks? 

Maybe a bowsaw and a six pack for Nik?


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 10, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> How about some whine to go with your cheese?  (yep I spelled it right!)



A guy is supposed to be dropping off some carboys and fermenting buckets tonight...Might just have some whine, oh I mean wine to go w/ the cheese...


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 10, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> A guy is supposed to be dropping off some carboys and fermenting buckets tonight...Might just have some whine, oh I mean wine to go w/ the cheese...



Trying to lure in a few WI members?


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 10, 2010)

man oh man, beer (thanks Mark) wine, cheese, saws......


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 10, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> How about some whine to go with your cheese?  (yep I spelled it right!)





Naaa,

I get all the *whine* I need, hanging out with a bunch of broken down old Poulan lovers!LOL

A nice Chardonnay or Catawba with some real good swiss cheese would be very nice though! 
Are you buying???


Mike


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jun 10, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> Jeez, are you new to this Sean? Finger-er-ing leads to forker-ing



I was always taught that spooning led to forking...



Modifiedmark said:


> Trying to lure in a few WI members?



BEER is much better bait than wine if you're looking to snag some Cheeseheads!

Won't be making this one for sure, little Sis is tying the knot that day.

Have a blast dudes, and I'll be keeping an eye on this thread. Heard Grandpatractor is thinking of going on the GTG circuit as soon as he can figure out how to put some wheels and taillights on that 7900 and tow it behind the bike!


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jun 10, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> ..... Heard Grandpatractor is thinking of going on the GTG circuit as soon as he can figure out how to put some wheels and taillights on that 7900 and tow it behind the bike!



No....he's doing more than that! He's linking the saw's throttle to the bikes throttle and the saw will be pushing! :spam: :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 10, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Like I said, I'm in!
> 
> Can I bring a few old green junks?
> 
> Maybe a bowsaw and a six pack for Nik?



I would love to try a bowsaw!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 10, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> I would love to try a bowsaw!



Ok, how about 2 of them?


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 10, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Ok, how about 2 of them?



One for each hand...


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 10, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> One for each hand...



No that wont work, you wont be able to hold the beer at the same time that way.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 10, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> No that wont work, you wont be able to hold the beer at the same time that way.



*Got it covered....




*


----------



## Bill G (Jun 11, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> Do you have any idea where a guy can get some REAL GOOD swiss cheese????



I can bore a few holes in some solid cheese and we will call it Swiss. What bore do you prefer?

Bill


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 11, 2010)

Bill G said:


> I can bore a few holes in some solid cheese and we will call it Swiss. What bore do you prefer?
> 
> Bill







I don't think you can do that anymore!!!
For some reason there was a "No cheese abuse" rule added to the rules for GTGs last fall!
(Sorry Nik, but I had to do it!LOL)


Mike


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm thinkin hard about this one too. Might just have to set us up a michigan carpool.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 11, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> I'm thinkin hard about this one too. Might just have to set us up a michigan carpool.





I sure hope you can make it Rod!
Been wanting to meet you for a WHILE now.


Mike


----------



## Thorcw (Jun 11, 2010)

This might intice me even


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 11, 2010)

Your bringin that famed guitar I hope Mike.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jun 11, 2010)

426 miles for me.....as much as I would LOVE to attend, it would still cost me a bunch to go. Any funds I get will be going toward 2 new 20" chains and a new 20" bar and a spare 28" chain.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 11, 2010)

I've put in a Levi style request for weather on the 31st...


----------



## barton174 (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't know if I'm in or not, but consider this a "tag"...

Mike


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 11, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> Your bringin that famed guitar I hope Mike.





It's usually pretty close by somewhere.


Mike


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 11, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> *Got it covered....
> 
> 
> 
> *




That would work! Fact is I could use one of those anyway when mowing the grass with that ZTR mower that takes two hands to run. LOL 





bowtechmadman said:


> I'm thinkin hard about this one too. Might just have to set us up a michigan carpool.



That would be fantastic!!! Hope it will work out for you. 

Mark


----------



## breymeyerfam (Jun 11, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I've put in a Levi style request for weather on the 31st...



Heck, i was just hoping it didnt rain last year, but it turned out to be the nicest july day in 20 years! here's for good weather for this one!


----------



## biggenius29 (Jun 11, 2010)

Who wants to meet Stihlguitar? If there is a Michigan carpool...


opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## tjbier (Jun 11, 2010)

biggenius29 said:


> Who wants to meet Stihlguitar? If there is a Michigan carpool...
> 
> 
> opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:



Met him.
So does that mean your going?


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 11, 2010)

biggenius29 said:


> Who wants to meet Stihlguitar? If there is a Michigan carpool...
> 
> 
> opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:



I would like to meet all of you guys ...


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll try and talk the wife out of her Ford Flex for the weekend...just need a small trailer to tow behind it for the saws.


----------



## biggenius29 (Jun 12, 2010)

tjbier said:


> Met him.
> So does that mean your going?



I havent checked yet.

If you were in town why didnt you give a shout?

What saw did you buy?


----------



## tjbier (Jun 12, 2010)

biggenius29 said:


> I havent checked yet.
> 
> If you were in town why didnt you give a shout?
> 
> What saw did you buy?



This was last Sept. I think. 
I bought my 026 from him. Nice guy:rockn:


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 13, 2010)

Ok Michigan guys I got the OK to make this GTG from the boss. Who's in? I'd be happy to drive if there are a few who want to carpool. I'm in Big Rapids so maybe we can all meet up in Grand Rapids then head down.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 13, 2010)

THAT is GREAT Rod!!!

I have GOT to make this one now!!!
I sure hope a bunch of 'em take you up on the carpool idea. They's a bunch I'd like to meet from there.


Mike


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 13, 2010)

A couple of logs I grabbed at the dump yesterday...I think they are cedar, but I really don't know on these......Hopefully I will have a CSM for the GTG so we can find out...


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks like Cedar.... should make great smelling cookies.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks like I'll be in FL on vaction that weekend. Bummer


----------



## gink595 (Jun 14, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> A couple of logs I grabbed at the dump yesterday...I think they are cedar, but I really don't know on these......Hopefully I will have a CSM for the GTG so we can find out...



Alright should be full of nails, LOL :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 14, 2010)

gink595 said:


> Alright should be full of nails, LOL :hmm3grin2orange:



That is why I was hoping you would bring your mill...LOL

My brother has a bad arse metal detector w/ an even badder coil...So I will run it over the logs before *you* stick your saw in it...


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 14, 2010)

I'll be running semi-chisel.... :monkey:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 14, 2010)

Is it too early to get a roll call going? 

Count me in barring any disasters.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 14, 2010)

1. Modified Mark
2. rms61moparman
3. kysawsheila


----------



## StihlyinEly (Jun 14, 2010)

gink595 said:


> Alright should be full of nails, LOL :hmm3grin2orange:



I new somebody would go there.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 14, 2010)

1. Modified Mark
2. rms61moparman
3. kysawsheila
4. Arrowhead


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 14, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> 1. Modified Mark
> 2. rms61moparman
> 3. kysawsheila
> 4. Arrowhead



Can I come...LOL...


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 14, 2010)

opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 14, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> opcorn: opcorn:



Mike, you forgot to add your name...


----------



## innovative (Jun 14, 2010)

Might be able to make it depending on my work schedule.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 14, 2010)

Maybe I can entice some of you to come w/ the menu...






Might even make some jerky...


----------



## OhioGregg (Jun 14, 2010)

1. Modified Mark
2. rms61moparman
3. kysawsheila
4. Arrowhead 
5. OhioGregg

Count me in, at least as I can see that far into the future.


Gregg,


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 14, 2010)

1. Modified Mark
2. rms61moparman
3. kysawsheila
4. Arrowhead 
5. OhioGregg
6. FATGUY


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 15, 2010)

1. Modified Mark
2. rms61moparman
3. kysawsheila
4. Arrowhead
5. OhioGregg
6. FATGUY 
7. Andyshine77


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 15, 2010)

1. Modified Mark
2. rms61moparman
3. kysawsheila
4. Arrowhead
5. OhioGregg
6. FATGUY 
7. Andyshine77 
8. Bowtechmadman


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 16, 2010)

Went on a high speed to night to find some easy wood and all that I could find was good hard wood...Mostly Hickory, hope you guys have good chains...LOL


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 16, 2010)

Good, I don't care much for that sissy softwood anyway!


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 16, 2010)

That will be almost like being home for my old junks, if I can get them started.
That is what they are used to.


Mike


----------



## Jchevytruckman (Jun 16, 2010)

Is anyone welcome to the gtg or just select people?


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 16, 2010)

Jchevytruckman said:


> Is anyone welcome to the gtg or just select people?



You are more than welcome to head down...If we don't like you or you get out of hand we will just throw you in the river...


----------



## Jchevytruckman (Jun 16, 2010)

kids welcome or not?


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 16, 2010)

Jchevytruckman said:


> kids welcome or not?



Can they swim? 

(just kidding!)


----------



## Jchevytruckman (Jun 16, 2010)

yea lol they love to watch people running chain saws. How about the wife. She is my chain saw #####


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 16, 2010)

Jchevytruckman said:


> kids welcome or not?



Yes, familiy is welcome...

This GTG is on a small river lot so there will be water w/ in 100 feet of most of the property...Kids are more than welcome and can even bring a fishing pole if they are responsable around water...

Also, people will have to sign a waiver and if you have PPE bring it and wear it...I know some of you don't use it, but for the sake of my parents lot and future GTG's lets try to keep it safe...


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 17, 2010)

Why do I think those "old junks" will start just fine? Mark I hope your going to bring that hot rod Poulan, and Partner 5000. I was gonna drag along a Partner P100, and a few Husky's, and my newest saw my redheaded Poulan.
What size wood we lookin at, for bar length needed?


----------



## Bill G (Jun 17, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Good, I don't care much for that sissy softwood anyway!



Call me a sissy then.  I like the soft hardwoods (IE Cottonwood,Willow, Etc) It will not be the first I have been called a sissy


----------



## Bill G (Jun 17, 2010)

Jchevytruckman said:


> kids welcome or not?



I know this one is.


Any event that is not family freindly is not one for me.

Bill


----------



## Bill G (Jun 17, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Yes, familiy is welcome...
> 
> This GTG is on a small river lot so there will be water w/ in 100 feet of most of the property...Kids are more than welcome and can even bring a fishing pole if they are responsable around water...
> 
> Also, people will have to sign a waiver and if you have PPE bring it and wear it...I know some of you don't use it, but for the sake of my parents lot and future GTG's lets try to keep it safe...



I am not sure I will be there but if I am I cann assure you we are on the banks of the Mississippi so they kiddos know water.

As for *** I generally carry a tote of chaps for those who have none.

Bill


----------



## whitedogone (Jun 17, 2010)

I'd like to make it. But, I'm not sure it will be warm enough that time of year.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 17, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> Why do I think those "old junks" will start just fine? Mark I hope your going to bring that hot rod Poulan, and Partner 5000. I was gonna drag along a Partner P100, and a few Husky's, and my newest saw my redheaded Poulan.
> *What size wood we lookin at, for bar length needed?*



If all goes well, I will have some 40"+ wood...


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 17, 2010)

whitedogone said:


> I'd like to make it. But, I'm not sure it will be warm enough that time of year.




Oh, come on!

We'll have plenty of cookies and noodles!
If we get cold we'll just build a big fire.


Mike


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 17, 2010)

I can bring a pink fluffy snuggy if need be....





























































I only wore it once because it made me look fat
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## whitedogone (Jun 17, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> I can bring a pink fluffy snuggy if need be....
> 
> 
> I only wore it once because it made me look fat
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



What the hell is it with these snuggies?....what: ain't smart enough to operate a blanket?


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 17, 2010)

no no no, don't you get it?! all the cool kids have 'em:greenchainsaw:


----------



## whitedogone (Jun 17, 2010)

:wave:


FATGUY said:


> no no no, don't you get it?! all the cool kids have 'em




KIDS

:wave:


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 18, 2010)

Sure that I can still come? I only have a camouflage woobie (otherwise known as an Army poncho liner) for a blankie. I don't want to feel out of place.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 18, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> Why do I think those "old junks" will start just fine? Mark I hope your going to bring that hot rod Poulan, and Partner 5000. I was gonna drag along a Partner P100, and a few Husky's, and my newest saw my redheaded Poulan.
> What size wood we lookin at, for bar length needed?




Yeah I thought about bringing some Partners this time. Along with a little one maybe the Skil branded one and the 7000. Probably the PP325 as well, thats the one your meaning right? I would like to try the P100 if you bring it. 




Bill G said:


> Call me a sissy then.  I like the soft hardwoods (IE Cottonwood,Willow, Etc) It will not be the first I have been called a sissy



Well I just like to try the saws in the same type of wood that I cut. No softwood ever gets cut unless its in the way of something. 




outdoorlivin247 said:


> If all goes well, I will have some 40"+ wood...



That sounds good. !


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm working on my boss (A.S. member Hoyt38) trying to get him to come.
I think if I could ever get him to one he'd be hooked!
Especially if I could get one of those really HOT 440s in his hands. He thinks his stock one is fast.


Mike


----------



## cbfarmall (Jun 19, 2010)

1. Modified Mark
2. rms61moparman
3. kysawsheila
4. Arrowhead
5. OhioGregg
6. FATGUY 
7. Andyshine77 
8. Bowtechmadman 
9. cbfarmall

For sure, the 7-29 will be tagging along. Not sure what else.

Chris B.


----------



## Bill G (Jun 20, 2010)

It appears the list is growing. If I make it I sure hope some vintage saws are there.

Bill


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 20, 2010)

Bill G said:


> It appears the list is growing. If I make it I sure hope some vintage saws are there.
> 
> Bill





We were counting on you to bring some of them!!!


Mike


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 21, 2010)

You bet Mark...that 325 is the one I was hoping to get a chance to run. I'll have the P100 w/ me and you definately need to give it a go. Better be careful bringin that 7000 that is one saw on my bucket list.
I picked up a mint condition P39 this weekend that I'll be bringin as well.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 21, 2010)

Trying to get this soft maple log for the LOOOooooooooonnnnnnnnggggg bars...Even had a guy open his mouth and say he would put up $50 cash for a chain if someone hit a nail/screw...Will see if I can figure out how to get it there......


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 21, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Trying to get this soft maple log for the LOOOooooooooonnnnnnnnggggg bars...Even had a guy open his mouth and say he would put up $50 cash for a chain if someone hit a nail/screw...Will see if I can figure out how to get it there......



Just throw it in the back of yer peeeeeeekup


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 21, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Just throw it in the back of yer peeeeeeekup



The only problem is I don't own a peeeeeeekup....


----------



## Bill G (Jun 21, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> We were counting on you to bring some of them!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



Mike,

I would like to make it but that depends greatly on other factors. 

Bill


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 21, 2010)

Bill G said:


> Mike,
> 
> I would like to make it but that depends greatly on other factors.
> 
> Bill



Bill,

I sure hope it works out.
I'd like to see you make it.

Mike


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 21, 2010)

I better find me a bigger bar for my P100.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 21, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> I better find me a bigger bar for my P100.



No promises on the 50" log yet...I think I can get a 5' or 6' section of it pretty easy w/ just a winch and a trailer, but until I get there w/ a saw I won't know for sure...


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 21, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> The only problem is I don't own a peeeeeeekup....



Lmfao the jeep will do


----------



## Jchevytruckman (Jun 21, 2010)

well if i would have know i would have brought the one i was working on. it was 50inch at the trunk and 60 about 5feet up.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 21, 2010)

Jchevytruckman said:


> well if i would have know i would have brought the one i was working on. it was 50inch at the trunk and 60 about 5feet up.



My biggest problem is I don't have any equipment to move large logs...If all goes well I will have everything set up before, so all that needs to be done the day of the GTG is saw wood...


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 21, 2010)

I wish I was closer.
I've got the truck and the trailer for it if we could get it loaded.


Mike


----------



## whitedogone (Jun 21, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> My biggest problem is I don't have any equipment to move large logs...If all goes well I will have everything set up before, so all that needs to be done the day of the GTG is saw wood...



I wonder what something like that weights?


----------



## Jchevytruckman (Jun 21, 2010)

It weights alot... I had to cut it in 16inch lenghts ad split it right on site.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 21, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> The only problem is I don't own a peeeeeeekup....



But I do and a trailer that will haul it. That is if you can find a way to load and unload it.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 21, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> I wish I was closer.
> I've got the truck and the trailer for it if we could get it loaded.
> 
> 
> Mike





Modifiedmark said:


> But I do and a trailer that will haul it. That is if you can find a way to load and unload it.



I think I have it handled...A friend of mine that I work w/ used to run a trucking company...He has an off-road forklift and a lowboy trailer that he is going to bring to town this weekend if the ground is dry enough...He said the tractor will lift 8000lbs and he would haul it for a couple of cases of beer...I figure if the tractor won't lift the whole log I will cut it down to a more manageable size...


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 21, 2010)

I may be able to get some pine logs to bring (if needed). Does anybody have a mill so we can get them to 8x8 for racing?


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 21, 2010)

It'll lift it.

That one won't weigh near 4 tons.


Mike


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 21, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> It'll lift it.
> 
> That one won't weigh near 4 tons.
> 
> ...



:agree2:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 21, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> It'll lift it.
> 
> That one won't weigh near 4 tons.
> 
> ...



I concur


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 21, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> I wish I was closer.
> I've got the truck and the trailer for it if we could get it loaded.
> 
> 
> Mike





Arrowhead said:


> I may be able to get some pine logs to bring (if needed). Does anybody have a mill so we can get them to 8x8 for racing?



I plan on buying a mini mill or an alaskan before and putting my dad to work...Need to see how much my quarterly work bonus is going to be first...


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 21, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I plan on buying a mini mill or an alaskan before and putting my dad to work...Need to see how much my quarterly work bonus is going to be first...



If you get it, I hope to see it in action there. I never seen a mill in action first hand. 

Also, Is anybody bringing a video camera? I have a mini-dvd type video camera I would be more than happy to bring, but I don't know how to post the vids. I love watching all the GTG vids on here and being able to hear all the different saws.... especially the vintage ones.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 21, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> If you get it, I hope to see it in action there. I never seen a mill in action first hand.
> 
> Also, Is anybody bringing a video camera? I have a mini-dvd type video camera I would be more than happy to bring, but I don't know how to post the vids. I love watching all the GTG vids on here and being able to hear all the different saws.... especially the vintage ones.



Just down loaded my 1st and 2nd Youtube videos tonight.......I think someday I might even learn how to type...


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 21, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Just down loaded my 1st and 2nd Youtube videos tonight.......I think someday I might even learn how to type...



:yourock:


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 21, 2010)

There'll be cameras and vidcams everywhere but bring yours too.
It's impossible to catch all of the good stuff! (and have any fun)
We'll walk you through the posting process.


Mike


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 21, 2010)

I can't wait, never been to one..... I'm a GTG virgin.


----------



## whitedogone (Jun 21, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I think I have it handled...A friend of mine that I work w/ used to run a trucking company...He has an off-road forklift and a lowboy trailer that he is going to bring to town this weekend if the ground is dry enough...He said the tractor will lift 8000lbs and he would haul it for a couple of cases of beer...I figure if the tractor won't lift the whole log I will cut it down to a more manageable size...



Ground ain't dry enough down my way for a fork lift. That is unless it's 4WD.


----------



## Bill G (Jun 22, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> It'll lift it.
> 
> That one won't weigh near 4 tons.
> 
> ...



I agree completely.  It tales a realllllllllllll big log to weigh 8000lbs.

Bill


----------



## Bill G (Jun 22, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> Bill,
> 
> I sure hope it works out.
> I'd like to see you make it.
> ...



Hello Mike,

I want to make it but all I can bring is old dirty greasy saws. 

Bill


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 22, 2010)

Bill G said:


> Hello Mike,
> 
> I want to make it but all I can bring is old dirty greasy saws.
> 
> Bill






Like the ones you brought to Levi's
Cool!!!


Mike


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 22, 2010)

I want to see these old, greasy, dirty saws as well Bill, definately hope you can make it. You have a few DN saws don't ya?


----------



## Bill G (Jun 22, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> I want to see these old, greasy, dirty saws as well Bill, definately hope you can make it. You have a few DN saws don't ya?



I am not sure what you mean by DN saws?

Bill


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 22, 2010)

1. Modified Mark
2. rms61moparman
3. kysawsheila
4. Arrowhead
5. OhioGregg
6. FATGUY 
7. Andyshine77 
8. Bowtechmadman 
9. cbfarmall
10. TRI955


----------



## gink595 (Jun 22, 2010)

Bill G said:


> I am not sure what you mean by DN saws?
> 
> Bill



Dave Neiger?


----------



## Bill G (Jun 22, 2010)

gink595 said:


> Dave Neiger?



Nope do not have any of them.

Bill


----------



## wendell (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm a definite maybe. Anybody else thinking about heading down from up this way?


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 22, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> 1. Modified Mark
> 2. rms61moparman
> 3. kysawsheila
> 4. Arrowhead
> ...


----------



## super3 (Jun 22, 2010)

1. Modified Mark
2. rms61moparman
3. kysawsheila
4. Arrowhead
5. OhioGregg
6. FATGUY 
7. Andyshine77 
8. Bowtechmadman 
9. cbfarmall
10. TRI955 
11. super3

All 3 Darrel's will be in attendance.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 22, 2010)

Bill G said:


> It appears the list is growing. If I make it I sure hope some vintage saws are there.
> 
> Bill



Thats mostly all I have, them old green junks and stuff. 

I just like a little bit newer vintage then you I guess.

I just got a 68-70 vintage Poulan 203 up and running, thats vintage right? Have you ever seen or run one of them?


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 22, 2010)

Bill G said:


> It appears the list is growing. If I make it I sure hope some vintage saws are there.
> 
> Bill



I have a Mall model 6 that will hopefully start...


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 22, 2010)

I may bring the 1958 Mac D30. I think is gettin intermittent spark.... I may try to get some points/condenser for it. It should take care of the mosquitoes at 8:1.  It's a weird deal... doesn't use bar oil, uses mix from the case to lube chain. Fail...


----------



## Bill G (Jun 23, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> ..............
> 
> I just got a 68-70 vintage Poulan 203 up and running, thats vintage right? Have you ever seen or run one of them?



Never saw one of those.


----------



## Bill G (Jun 23, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I have a Mall model 6 that will hopefully start...



I know the feeling. I am there many times myself,gosh darn things:censored:


----------



## TRWTech (Jun 25, 2010)

1. Modified Mark
2. rms61moparman
3. kysawsheila
4. Arrowhead
5. OhioGregg
6. FATGUY 
7. Andyshine77 
8. Bowtechmadman 
9. cbfarmall
10. TRI955 
11. super3
12. TRWTech

If you've got room for 1 more, I'll make the trip!


----------



## Bill G (Jun 25, 2010)

TRWTech said:


> If you've got room for 1 more, I'll make the trip!



So in where in great midwest are you located?????????

Bill


----------



## TRWTech (Jun 25, 2010)

Bill G said:


> So in where in great midwest are you located?????????
> 
> Bill



Just across the river from Terre Haute, IN


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 25, 2010)

TRWTech said:


> 1. Modified Mark
> 2. rms61moparman
> 3. kysawsheila
> 4. Arrowhead
> ...




Hope to see you here...


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 26, 2010)

We ARE going to do Wildthingy racing at this GTG, right!?!?!


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 26, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> We ARE going to do Wildthingy racing at this GTG, right!?!?!



I say everybody runs one for 5 minutes. First person able to open and close their hand 5 times without cramping wins....


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 26, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> We ARE going to do Wildthingy racing at this GTG, right!?!?!



I don't know if I will have time to mod mine of not. I could do a muff mod and filler up with nitromethane.


----------



## OhioGregg (Jun 26, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> We ARE going to do Wildthingy racing at this GTG, right!?!?!



I hope so, sounds kinda fun. All though mine is just an old stock model

This will be a good test to see how many folks actually have one, but would never admit to it. LOL


Gregg,


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 26, 2010)

Had some time this afternoon to go cut some wood for the GTG...Like I said earlier, hope your chains are ready...LOL

Got a couple of hickory trees the ants got in and a couple of elms that were standing dead...If all goes well they will be skidded out tomorrow and hauled to the river lot...

The big maple log is still giving me fits......The weather has not been to cooperative, so I might just cut a 5 or 6 foot section and haul it on my little trailer...That would give us 30+ cuts in wood that most won't have enough bar for anyways...


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 26, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Had some time this afternoon to go cut some wood for the GTG..



Dang... the heat index today was almost 100 today. I hope your re-hydrating yourself now....


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 27, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Dang... the heat index today was almost 100 today. I hope your re-hydrating yourself now....



It was so hot the bugs were not even out...Drank 6 bottles of WATER when I was out in the woods by MYSELF...Really could have used some help...:monkey:


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 27, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> It was so hot the bugs were not even out...Drank 6 bottles of WATER when I was out in the woods by MYSELF...Really could have used some help...:monkey:



You should have called.... I'm sure ModMark would have loved to help ya. 


Seriously... let me know if ya need any help with anything.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 27, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> You should have called.... I'm sure ModMark would have loved to help ya.
> 
> 
> Seriously... let me know if ya need any help with anything.



I was just UncleMoustache'n you...

My wife works stupid hours and can't commit to much on Saturday...Normally would have had several people to help BUT...My dad is in TX and Sooners birthday was today so he had plans to go out for dinner...Tim which is who Rick works for just got back into town from Mertle Beach...

It truly was a nice 2 hours in the woods by myself, just getting a couple of things ready...


----------



## Bill G (Jun 27, 2010)

OhioGregg said:


> I hope so, sounds kinda fun. All though mine is just an old stock model
> 
> This will be a good test to see how many folks actually have one, but would never admit to it. LOL
> 
> ...



Well my ole greasy ones are stock. In reading your post are you doubting "stock saws" are actually "stock" 

Bill


----------



## OhioGregg (Jun 27, 2010)

Bill G said:


> Well my ole greasy ones are stock. In reading your post are you doubting "stock saws" are actually "stock"
> 
> Bill



LOL, I some how get the feeling that knowing most AS members as I do, that the Wild Thing, would be a perfect test subject for some crazy "tinkering".

I will admit to trying to open-up the muffler on my old thing yesterday...lol


Gregg,


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 27, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> It was so hot the bugs were not even out...Drank 6 bottles of WATER when I was out in the woods by MYSELF...Really could have used some help...:monkey:



Yeah I hear ya I had over 6 bottles of something yesterday also. 



Arrowhead said:


> You should have called.... I'm sure ModMark would have loved to help ya.
> 
> 
> Seriously... let me know if ya need any help with anything.



Yep I could have been there if I had known........

In fact the wife and daughter had to go to Kentland yesterday anyway.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 27, 2010)

Does this mean I need to look for a Wild Thang?


----------



## OhioGregg (Jun 27, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> Does this mean I need to look for a Wild Thang?



Yep.. I got a Wild Thing, I'll trade even-up for that 5200!!! That poor over powered, over wieght 5200, won't make a good racing saw.
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Gregg


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 27, 2010)

For some reason I think your tryin to swindle me out of my red 5200. Granted purple is one of my favorite colors, but still don't mind red that much.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 27, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> For some reason I think your tryin to swindle me out of my red 5200. Granted purple is one of my favorite colors, but still don't mind red that much.



Yeah Gregg!!!

Quit trying to swindle him out of *my* red 5200!!!


Mike


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 27, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> Yeah Gregg!!!
> 
> Quit trying to swindle him out of *my* red 5200!!!
> 
> ...



the nerve of some people, eh Mike?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 27, 2010)

I was going to bring my RED 5200 but you guys got me scared to now. 

Ya'll might try to take it from me and I really dont want to shoot no one.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 27, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> I was going to bring my RED 5200 but you guys got me scared to now.
> 
> Ya'll might try to take it from me and I really dont want to shoot no one.








If ya don't shoot any better than you saw, it might be worth it!!! 


Mike


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 27, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> If ya don't shoot any better than you saw, it might be worth it!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



Go ahead punk, make my day.......


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 27, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Go ahead punk, make my day.......



What? You want me to kiss ya??
No Thanks, I don't feel lucky!!!LOL


Mike


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 27, 2010)

I was gonna bring the red 52 but I don't want anyone getting hurt over it, and definately don't want to see any kissin.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 27, 2010)

Wild thangs in attendence.....

1. rms61moparman
2. arrowhead (maybe)


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 27, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> I was gonna bring the red 52 but I don't want anyone getting hurt over it, and definately don't want to see any kissin.



Naw the only thing gettin hurt might be some other guys feelings with newer more expensive saws when they see it run.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 28, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Naw the only thing gettin hurt might be some other guys feelings with newer more expensive saws when they see it run.



Won't hurt my feelings, I still own echo's....


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 28, 2010)

Got some 50cc to 60cc wood hauled today...


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jun 28, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 28, 2010)

Wild thangs in attendence.....

1. rms61moparman
2. arrowhead (maybe) 
3. TRI955


----------



## OhioGregg (Jun 28, 2010)

Wild thangs in attendence.....

1. rms61moparman
2. arrowhead (maybe) 
3. TRI955 
4. OhioGregg

Wood is looking good Sean. I might be able to make a couple square basswood cants. See what I can find. Is 8" or 6" about right for Wild Thing races? LOL


Gregg,


----------



## FATGUY (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Gregg!!


----------



## OhioGregg (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Nik!!!


Gregg,


----------



## OhioGregg (Jun 28, 2010)

I want to apologize to bowtechmadman & rms61moparman. Yes, it was a very thinly disguised attempt to swindle a superior saw from a fellow member, or members, in this case.:monkey:
Desperate people, do desperate things..:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Gregg,


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 28, 2010)

LOL Gregg...it's all good. Wonder if ole red will cut that wild thing of yours clean in half.


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 28, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> Wonder if ole red will cut that wild thing of yours clean in half.



I might have a 266xp to trade......


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 28, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> I might have a 266xp to trade......




For a Wildthing?????:jawdrop:



How much boot are you giving?


Mike


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 28, 2010)

Tri now how did you know I like Husky's. Don't have a 266 yet.


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 28, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> Tri now how did you know I like Husky's. Don't have a 266 yet.



She is on her way back together tonight....will be ready by the weekend.


----------



## Jchevytruckman (Jun 28, 2010)

I am planing on coming this will be my first gtg.


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 28, 2010)

Jchevytruckman said:


> I am planing on coming this will be my first gtg.



Very cool! Hope to meet some new people and see some friends too!! I'm trying to get Wiggs to come if he can get a kitchen pass for the weekend from momma!!!


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 28, 2010)

Jchevy where in Michigan are ya? Your welcome to ride with me.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm heading to the pawn shop tomorrow, and going to be scouring garage sales the next few weekends for a wild thang. My old one that my Dad has found it's way to Arkansas so that one's a no go.


----------



## Jchevytruckman (Jun 28, 2010)

Charlotte and no thanks on the ride. The girl is coming along


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 28, 2010)

Jchevytruckman said:


> I am planing on coming this will be my first gtg.



1. Modified Mark
2. rms61moparman
3. kysawsheila
4. Arrowhead
5. OhioGregg
6. FATGUY 
7. Andyshine77 
8. Bowtechmadman 
9. cbfarmall
10. TRI955 
11. super3
12. TRWTech
13. Jchevytruckman


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 28, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Very cool! Hope to meet some new people and see some friends too!! I'm trying to get Wiggs to come if he can get a kitchen pass for the weekend from momma!!!



Talked to momma tonight......I might make it afterall, but man do I have one big chore list to do before hand.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 28, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> Talked to momma tonight......I might make it afterall, but man do I have one big chore list to do before hand.



Would love to have you wiggs, but you could pick better company to come with...LOL...

And to the chores list, I don't think I am ever going to get caught up....


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 28, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> Talked to momma tonight......I might make it afterall, but man do I have one big chore list to do before hand.



You just get your




in gear and get to work!!!


----------



## heimannm (Jun 28, 2010)

Without reading every post on every page, can you tell me if the date is still 31 July?

I may be able to work that into a trip that direction, and I expect my wife will be agreeable since I had to take a pass on the PNW GTG this month.

Bet it will be hot at that time!

Mark


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 28, 2010)

heimannm said:


> Without reading every post on every page, can you tell me if the date is still 31 July?
> 
> I may be able to work that into a trip that direction, and I expect my wife will be agreeable since I had to take a pass on the PNW GTG this month.
> 
> ...



Yes the date is going to be July 31st...It would be great to have you also...


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 28, 2010)

heimannm said:


> Without reading every post on every page, can you tell me if the date is still 31 July?
> 
> I may be able to work that into a trip that direction, and I expect my wife will be agreeable since I had to take a pass on the PNW GTG this month.
> 
> ...



One more guy I'd like to meet and shake hands with!!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 28, 2010)

heimannm said:


> Without reading every post on every page, can you tell me if the date is still 31 July?
> 
> I may be able to work that into a trip that direction, and I expect my wife will be agreeable since I had to take a pass on the PNW GTG this month.
> 
> ...



Hey old man, I'll put you in my truck with the air on now and again if you start to fall out! Would be great to see you again. Hope it works out that you can make it. 




TRI955 said:


> One more guy I'd like to meet and shake hands with!!



It is a pleasure for sure.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jun 28, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> One more guy I'd like to meet and shake hands with!!



:agree2::agree2::agree2:


Wish I was close enough to help you wiggs..........but an old geezer like me would probably just slow you down!


Mike


----------



## TRI955 (Jun 28, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> It is a pleasure for sure.



Didn't mean to leave you out Mark, I think I owe you a beer....or do you owe me one??


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 28, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Didn't mean to leave you out Mark, I think I owe you a beer....or do you owe me one??



No I meant that if you get to me the other Mark that it will be a pleasure for you because I know it was for me. 

No you don't owe me a thing, I think its the other way around but then again I never need a reason to buy a beer! 

I think I owe you a run with a Wright blade saw!


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 29, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> Talked to momma tonight......I might make it afterall,





heimannm said:


> I may be able to work that into a trip that direction
> 
> Mark



 That would be fantastic....


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 29, 2010)

Sean.. What can I bring to help out? I would be more than happy to bring some sausage/brats, burger or whatever you may need.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 29, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Sean.. What can I bring to help out? I would be more than happy to bring some sausage/brats, burger or whatever you may need.



Yeah I can bring something too. 

I got it, Ed you bring the steaks and I'll bring the potatoes. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 29, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Sean.. What can I bring to help out? I would be more than happy to bring some sausage/brats, burger or whatever you may need.





Modifiedmark said:


> Yeah I can bring something too.
> 
> I got it, Ed you bring the steaks and I'll bring the potatoes. :hmm3grin2orange:



Once we get a little closer I will let you guys know if I need anything...I have a problem w/ over doing it sometimes...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jun 29, 2010)

If all goes well the big log will be picked up on Thursday night after work......Might even have room for some nice size firewood logs, if needed...You can never have to much wood right?....


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 30, 2010)

Glad you were able to get the big log...I just ordered a 32" bar for my P100. I have no doubt we can find a way to cut up everything there is. Same with me let me know if there is anything I can bring...I probably can find a venison backstrap or two in the freezer.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jun 30, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Yeah I can bring something too.
> 
> I got it, Ed you bring the steaks and I'll bring the potatoes. :hmm3grin2orange:



Sure... I can bring steaks. There's just no tellin what I may cut them out of though....


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jun 30, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Sure... I can bring steaks. There's just no tellin what I may cut them out of though....



Well if I have a choice, cut em out of a cow, pig or deer..


----------



## Bill G (Jul 1, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Well if I have a choice, cut em out of a cow, pig or deer..



Mark.

You forgot sheep and goats. The last few winters here you could get Black Bear steaks all you want to. Yes bears in Illinois:censored:

Bill


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 1, 2010)

We have a big log...


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 1, 2010)

Bill G said:


> Mark.
> 
> You forgot sheep and goats. The last few winters here you could get Black Bear steaks all you want to. Yes bears in Illinois:censored:
> 
> Bill




No I didn't forget them.......






outdoorlivin247 said:


> We have a big log...



Yes you do!


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 1, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> We have a big log...



It would be better if it was off the ground.....:monkey:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 1, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> It would be better if it was off the ground.....:monkey:



I am going to noodle it at the bottom so nobody has to cut all the way thru...

My brother ran his metal detector on it and only found one *obvious* issue...


----------



## cbfarmall (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey Mark,

That log we were sawing on back in April would be perfect for this. I've got my 900G setup with a 48" bar for this go-around.

Good work Sean, ought to be fun hogging on that thing. Hope the rot is not clear thru. Make sure there's no animals in there when we start cutting!


Chris B.


----------



## Rleonard (Jul 2, 2010)

If any of you all are headed up I57 north of Effingham, you are welcome to stop in at my shop.

Bob


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 2, 2010)

Rleonard said:


> If any of you all are headed up I57 north of Effingham, you are welcome to stop in at my shop.
> 
> Bob



Wouldn't it be easier to just head up yourself...


----------



## TRWTech (Jul 2, 2010)

Rleonard said:


> If any of you all are headed up I57 north of Effingham, you are welcome to stop in at my shop.
> 
> Bob



Where are you located, exactly? I'm from down near Marshall and been looking for other afflicted CAD brethren around here


----------



## Bill G (Jul 2, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to just head up yourself...



I believe Bob has a plane so he could just fly up with a few Disston DA211's

Bill


----------



## Rleonard (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi Guys. I am Mattoon, over by Lake Paradise. Home shop gotten out of control and lots of stuff here. Latest project is the restoration of a Lister 12-2 slow speed diesel engine.

Oshkosh is a big EAA Fly in going on that week. I have tentative plans to be up there, taking a friend that has never been to the show. Schedule not firmed up yet. I hope to make it early in the week, freeing up the weekend to head up to the GTG.

Yes, several Disstons here and the Wajax pump is fun too (a Mercury engine with a fire pump on it). 
 
At any rate, the doors are always open to interested visitors. 

Bob

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x161/rleonard1/Lister 12-2/2010-06-18204047.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x161/rleonard1/Disston saws/IMG_1654.jpg

http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x161/rleonard1/Disston saws/IMG_1713.jpg


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## Bill G (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice bump there


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## STLfirewood (Jul 6, 2010)

Rleonard said:


> Hi Guys. I am Mattoon, over by Lake Paradise. Home shop gotten out of control and lots of stuff here. Latest project is the restoration of a Lister 12-2 slow speed diesel engine.
> 
> Oshkosh is a big EAA Fly in going on that week. I have tentative plans to be up there, taking a friend that has never been to the show. Schedule not firmed up yet. I hope to make it early in the week, freeing up the weekend to head up to the GTG.
> 
> ...



I think that is the place (Oshkosh) my friend died leaving from several years ago. His plane went down on a city street and he didn't make it. Does that sound familiar to you?

Scott


----------



## Rleonard (Jul 9, 2010)

STLfirewood said:


> I think that is the place (Oshkosh) my friend died leaving from several years ago. His plane went down on a city street and he didn't make it. Does that sound familiar to you?
> 
> Scott



Scott, Yes, sadly there have been accidents there. It is a big event and it has been said that 10% of all the airplanes in the world will be in that area that week. 

Bob


----------



## wendell (Jul 9, 2010)

Mark, if you are going to be there I'll make sure I make it. You've given me McCulloch fever!!



heimannm said:


> Without reading every post on every page, can you tell me if the date is still 31 July?
> 
> I may be able to work that into a trip that direction, and I expect my wife will be agreeable since I had to take a pass on the PNW GTG this month.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bill G (Jul 10, 2010)

wendell said:


> Mark, if you are going to be there I'll make sure I make it. You've given me McCulloch fever!!



Wendell,

If you are in the Madison area and into vintage saws I assume you will be at Baraboo this year. It is just a few miles north of your home.

Bill


----------



## Wild Knight (Jul 10, 2010)

1. Modified Mark
2. rms61moparman
3. kysawsheila
4. Arrowhead
5. OhioGregg
6. FATGUY 
7. Andyshine77 
8. Bowtechmadman 
9. cbfarmall
10. TRI955 
11. super3
12. TRWTech
13. Jchevytruckman
14. Wild Knight


----------



## whitedogone (Jul 10, 2010)

1. Modified Mark
2. rms61moparman
3. kysawsheila
4. Arrowhead
5. OhioGregg
6. FATGUY (showing up around 3 pm)
7. Andyshine77 
8. Bowtechmadman 
9. cbfarmall
10. TRI955 
11. super3
12. TRWTech
13. Jchevytruckman
14. Wild Knight


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 11, 2010)

whitedogone said:


> 1. Modified Mark
> 2. rms61moparman
> 3. kysawsheila
> 4. Arrowhead
> ...



ahem, Andyshine too.


----------



## whitedogone (Jul 11, 2010)

Lol


----------



## OhioGregg (Jul 13, 2010)

I made a couple square basswood cants approx. 8" Should be good for wild thing races..LOL Will bring them along if ya think we can use them.







Gregg,


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice work Gregg. Sure wish I could be there


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 13, 2010)

OhioGregg said:


> I made a couple square basswood cants approx. 8" Should be good for wild thing races..LOL Will bring them along if ya think we can use them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They should do nicely Gregg!!!

Mike


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 13, 2010)

OhioGregg said:


> I made a couple square basswood cants approx. 8" Should be good for wild thing races..LOL Will bring them along if ya think we can use them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is great Gregg...I think we can definitely use them...


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jul 13, 2010)

Those look great Greg. I finally found me a Wild Thing, should get it tonight.


----------



## Jchevytruckman (Jul 13, 2010)

Well I got bad news... Due ti the loss of my job I will not be able to attend this gtg. I might be able to come when it is in Michigan. Sorry guys was looking forward to it.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 13, 2010)

Jchevytruckman said:


> Well I got bad news... Due ti the loss of my job I will not be able to attend this gtg. I might be able to come when it is in Michigan. Sorry guys was looking forward to it.



Sorry to here about your job...Hope it all works out for you and you get things going back in the right direction soon...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 14, 2010)

1. Modified Mark
2. rms61moparman
3. kysawsheila
4. Arrowhead
5. OhioGregg
6. FATGUY 
7. Andyshine77 
8. Bowtechmadman 
9. cbfarmall
10. TRI955 
11. super3
12. TRWTech
13. Jchevytruckman
14. Wild Knight

Looks like this is the most recent roll call...Trying to get all of my ducks in a row on food...I usually have way to much but don't want to run short...

Also, how many of you will be camping so I can figure breakfast...I think I know how to make biscuits and gravy on a camp fire...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 14, 2010)

I will also have several saws at the GTG for trade or sale...So if you have any thing that you want to get rid of bring it...


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jul 15, 2010)

I'll be bringin a tent if you have room for me to set it up. Let me know what I can bring along, I have maters, beans and cukes, lettuce coming on strong in the garden. Plenty of venison in the freezer.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 15, 2010)

Sheila and I are planning on a overnighter also.
We may be able to talk her into making the sausage gravy on our Coleman stove.
She makes KILLER gravy!!!


Mike


----------



## Bill G (Jul 15, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> .,,,,,,,,,,Plenty of venison in the freezer.



That is hard to get down here with our liberal laws on killing deer. :censored:


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jul 15, 2010)

I think I have a couple backstraps frozen that I will put in a marinade and bring those down to throw on a grill if you don't mind Sean.


----------



## whitedogone (Jul 15, 2010)

Bill G said:


> That is hard to get down here with our liberal laws on killing deer. :censored:



Got that right. All them dems what to do is sell $400+ non res tags to use the $$$ for something else in Chicago. To **** with the herd.


----------



## OhioGregg (Jul 15, 2010)

I plan on bringing small tent 7x7 for an overnighter also.
Anything that us guys can bring to help out, just holler!!!
If you need a sawbuck/log holder, I can bring that also.


Gregg,


----------



## heimannm (Jul 15, 2010)

I am still hoping to make it but with the way things have been popping I won't know for sure until the week of the event.


Mark


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 15, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> I'll be bringin a tent if you have room for me to set it up. Let me know what I can bring along, I have maters, beans and cukes, lettuce coming on strong in the garden. Plenty of venison in the freezer.





bowtechmadman said:


> I think I have a couple backstraps frozen that I will put in a marinade and bring those down to throw on a grill if you don't mind Sean.



No problem on the tent...If you want to throw in some straps and veggies that is great but not necessary...



OhioGregg said:


> I plan on bringing small tent 7x7 for an overnighter also.
> Anything that us guys can bring to help out, just holler!!!
> If you need a sawbuck/log holder, I can bring that also.
> 
> ...



I think I have a stand that will work all long as I can get it there...I will let you know...Thanks...



rms61moparman said:


> Sheila and I are planning on a overnighter also.
> We may be able to talk her into making the sausage gravy on our Coleman stove.
> She makes KILLER gravy!!!
> 
> ...



She is more than welcome, but it might become a cook-off...






heimannm said:


> I am still hoping to make it but with the way things have been popping I won't know for sure until the week of the event.
> 
> 
> Mark




Hope it works out that you can make it...


----------



## stihlboy (Jul 16, 2010)

am i invited? i have a wildthing:monkey:

might just bring a dozen saws......

IF i can make it...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 16, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> am i invited? i have a wildthing:monkey:
> 
> might just bring a dozen saws......
> 
> IF i can make it...



What?...You didn't get your personal invite?...I will call Ed tomorrow and find out what happened?...


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 16, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> am i invited? i have a wildthing:monkey:
> 
> might just bring a dozen saws......
> 
> IF i can make it...



We can always use another Wildthing in the line up. Yours is piped, isn't it?


----------



## stihlboy (Jul 16, 2010)

mine is piped well kinda, got to get that thing running faster. might buy a new chain


----------



## Bill G (Jul 16, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> mine is piped well kinda, got to get that thing running faster. might buy a new chain



So are you *serious* about making the 311 mile drive?

Bill


----------



## gregz (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## wendell (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes, I'm planning on being there again this year. I was the ballast to hold the 2 man log in place last year.



Bill G said:


> Wendell,
> 
> If you are in the Madison area and into vintage saws I assume you will be at Baraboo this year. It is just a few miles north of your home.
> 
> Bill


----------



## stihlboy (Jul 18, 2010)

Bill G said:


> So are you *serious* about making the 311 mile drive?
> 
> Bill



Bill, i drove 250mi each way yesterday

i drove to flint michigan


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 18, 2010)

Holy crap was it hot today...








Got some 20" + Elm and Hickory today...


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 18, 2010)

Sean, it was hot but not THAT hot. Was that with the windows rolled up and setting? 

You still have my #? I need to get directions soon to your place!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 18, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Sean, it was hot but not THAT hot. Was that with the windows rolled up and setting?
> 
> You still have my #? I need to get directions soon to your place!



Okay it wasn't that hot, but no that was just sitting there w/ the window down...It was 92° after I got on the road, but the heat index said 108° at lunch time...


----------



## wendell (Jul 18, 2010)

I sure hope you got some cooler weather ordered up for the 31st!!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 18, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Okay it wasn't that hot, but no that was just sitting there w/ the window down...It was 92° after I got on the road, but the heat index said 108° at lunch time...



Ok I'm with you on that. Hotter then heck here today then it rained and made it worse after that with all the humity.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 18, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Ok I'm with you on that. Hotter then heck here today then it rained and made it worse after that with all the humity.



Yeah!!!

That humity can be a real killer!


Mike


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks like the attendance list is getting larger.  Sean, do you think you will have enough wood? I could bring a few 10"x 8' rounds if you think you may need more. My wildthing is _hungry..._


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 18, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Looks like the attendance list is getting larger.  Sean, *do you think you will have enough wood?* I could bring a few 10"x 8' rounds if you think you may need more. My wildthing is _hungry..._



I have asked myself that question 1000 times...


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 18, 2010)

I will try to round some up before then, it won't hurt anything to ride in the back of the truck to your place. Ya never know... the list may double before then.


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 18, 2010)

Ask Wigglesworth how much wood you need!!!! He will still have wood next year!!!


----------



## Bill G (Jul 19, 2010)

In all honesty and all jokes aside you can never have enough good wood. I have done enough tractor shows and always brought wood home but that is ONLY because I was scared of running out.

Bill


----------



## OhioGregg (Jul 19, 2010)

I had a small burst of ambition this morning, at least more than I have had this past week, with the heat I cut and made a couple more square basswood cants. Or at least mostly square..LOL
So, I will bring 4 of those, if the little old Ranger don't drag its rear bumper all the way to Ill. Its suprising how heavy those are, even being basswood.


Gregg,


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 19, 2010)

OhioGregg said:


> I had a small burst of ambition this morning, at least more than I have had this past week, with the heat I cut and made a couple more square basswood cants. Or at least mostly square..LOL
> So, I will bring 4 of those, if the little old Ranger don't drag its rear bumper all the way to Ill. Its suprising how heavy those are, even being basswood.
> 
> 
> Gregg,



Awesome!!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 19, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Awesome!!



:agree2: :yourock: :yourock:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 19, 2010)

Sweeeeet Gregg. This should be a great gtg.


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 19, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Sweeeeet Gregg. This should be a great gtg.



when do you reckon we outta leave Andre?


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 19, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> when do you reckon we outta leave Andre?



A week from last Saturday....oke:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 21, 2010)

Anybody still needing the address send me a PM...


----------



## headleyj (Jul 22, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I plan on buying a mini mill or an alaskan before and putting my dad to work...Need to see how much my quarterly work bonus is going to be first...



haven't read through all of this but I can bring mine....alaskan and a mini.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 22, 2010)

headleyj said:


> haven't read through all of this but I can bring mine....alaskan and a mini.



That would be great...I have a couple of logs that would make nice boards and as you are aware not everyone has seen this done...I was hoping to get one bought, but just haven't got it done...


----------



## headleyj (Jul 22, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> That would be great...I have a couple of logs that would make nice boards and as you are aware not everyone has seen this done...I was hoping to get one bought, but just haven't got it done...



1. Modified Mark
2. rms61moparman
3. kysawsheila
4. Arrowhead
5. OhioGregg
6. FATGUY 
7. Andyshine77 
8. Bowtechmadman 
9. cbfarmall
10. TRI955 
11. super3
12. TRWTech
13. Jchevytruckman
14. Wild Knight
15. headleyj 

I'll bring the Alaskan and mini, some straight 2x's if I can find some and my drill for easy rail mounting  I've never used the mini though....I know... SHAME, SHAME! I'll try and get it mounted up on a straight 2x6.

Lookign forward to it - 

For you guys who have never attended one before - hope your wallet is in good shape - once you attend, you'll be hooked and the dreaded CAD will take hold!! Buwhhhaahaahaahaaaaaaa!!


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm gonna start doing the "Arctic Cold Front Dance"..... it usually takes a week to see any results. 

Hopefully it cools down some.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 22, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> I'm gonna start doing the "Arctic Cold Front Dance"..... it usually takes a week to see any results.
> 
> Hopefully it cools down some.



Well OK but if you get that dance confused with the IL rain dance your going to be in trouble. 

Really I don't mind the heat and its July so its supposed to be hot, but this high humidity can go any time. 

Good beer drinking weather though. LOL


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 22, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Ask Wigglesworth how much wood you need!!!! He will still have wood next year!!!



LOL. Yep, I have been cutting and testing in it since. We had probably 20 or so folks running saws for hours, and maybe went thru 1/8th of the wood I had.


Now for the bad news.....It aint looking good for me making it up there. 

Things just aint lining up.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 22, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> LOL. Yep, I have been cutting and testing in it since. We had probably 20 or so folks running saws for hours, and maybe went thru 1/8th of the wood I had.
> 
> 
> Now for the bad news.....It aint looking good for me making it up there.
> ...







MAN that sux!!!!

If you don't make it, Sheila might be the only girl there!!!LOL


Mike


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 22, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> LOL. Yep, I have been cutting and testing in it since. We had probably 20 or so folks running saws for hours, and maybe went thru 1/8th of the wood I had.
> 
> 
> Now for the bad news.....It aint looking good for me making it up there.
> ...



Now that is bad news.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 22, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> MAN that sux!!!!
> 
> If you don't make it, Sheila might be the only girl there!!!LOL
> 
> ...



Your other sister Daryl will be there...



Modifiedmark said:


> Now that is bad news.




Yep...


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 22, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Well OK but if you get that dance confused with the IL rain dance your going to be in trouble.
> 
> Really I don't mind the heat and its July so its supposed to be hot, but this high humidity can go any time.
> 
> Good beer drinking weather though. LOL


No worries there... I ain't no good at rain dancing, been trying it for weeks... my garden needs it! Everything keeps missing me by a few miles. 


wigglesworth said:


> Now for the bad news.....It aint looking good for me making it up there.
> 
> Things just aint lining up.



That sucks...  There will be more though...


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 22, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> LOL. Yep, I have been cutting and testing in it since. We had probably 20 or so folks running saws for hours, and maybe went thru 1/8th of the wood I had.
> 
> 
> Now for the bad news.....It aint looking good for me making it up there.
> ...



That does suck....for you!!! I was going to give you "your" saw back...guess I'll have to keep it now.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 22, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> That does suck....for you!!! I was going to give you "your" saw back...guess I'll have to keep it now.



HA HA...I bet you were.


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 22, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> HA HA...I bet you were.



I guess it will have to go to Brad or my other brother Darrel now...


----------



## wigglesworth (Jul 22, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> I guess it will have to go to Brad or my other brother Darrel now...



That's cool, it would probably be easier to pry it from their hands anyhoo.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 22, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> That's cool, it would probably be easier to pry it from their hands anyhoo.





Brad?
Probably.

Me?

I'm not so sure. 
I've been wanting a 372 for a while now!!!


Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 22, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> I guess it will have to go to Brad or my other brother Darrel now...



Send it on, brother!


----------



## Bill G (Jul 23, 2010)

headleyj said:


> haven't read through all of this but I can bring mine....alaskan and a mini.



I knew a Jim Headley once. Have you ever lived in Illinois?

Bill


----------



## headleyj (Jul 23, 2010)

Bill G said:


> I knew a Jim Headley once. Have you ever lived in Illinois?
> 
> Bill



not from IL.....my Grandpa was Jim Headley,....my Uncle is Jim Headley too... Grandpa spent his life in Bloomington, IN all his life I'm almost certain. UNcle lives in B-town too....never was in IL. I'm sure your IL friend and I are related somehow.

Funny story - we bought land in 07 on the other side of the county from where I was born adn raised. WHen we were almost done building someone came down the drive and said, "hey I think we got your mail".....turns out their last name was "Headley" too. Ended up his Dad and my Grandpa were cousins. Small world man.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 23, 2010)

wigglesworth said:


> LOL. Yep, I have been cutting and testing in it since. We had probably 20 or so folks running saws for hours, and maybe went thru 1/8th of the wood I had.
> 
> 
> Now for the bad news.....It aint looking good for me making it up there.
> ...



Sorry to here that wiggs...



Arrowhead said:


> No worries there... I ain't no good at rain dancing, been trying it for weeks... my garden needs it! Everything keeps missing me by a few miles.
> 
> 
> That sucks...  There will be more though...



We got just short of an inch yesterday...Could use a couple more w/ no problem...


----------



## JimM (Jul 23, 2010)

So..., How do you folks feel about new guys showing up at these things? It's not very far from me but surely you have 'some' sort of standards, right?


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jul 23, 2010)

Sorry to hear you can't make it Wiggs...was hoping to meet ya at this one.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 23, 2010)

JimM said:


> So..., How do you folks feel about new guys showing up at these things? It's not very far from me but surely you have 'some' sort of standards, right?



Do you own a saw? Do you drink beer? I think them are the only two qualifications.  LOL Hope to see you there!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 23, 2010)

Do you own a saw? Yes lots. Do you drink beer? Yes lots. In fact I maybe over qualified.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 23, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Do you own a saw? Yes lots. Do you drink beer? Yes lots. In fact I maybe over qualified.



I am not over qualified, I'm just well seasoned...


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 23, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I am not over qualified, I'm just well seasoned...



Naw, maybe just the liver is seasoned. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 23, 2010)

JimM said:


> So..., How do you folks feel about new guys showing up at these things? It's not very far from me but surely you have 'some' sort of standards, right?






We *LOVE* new guys!!!

Just don't pay any attention to all of the "new guy" practical jokes.
We've only had two SERIOUS injuries.
Do you need a few more saws to feel like you fit in???
I might have a few "new guy discount" saws available!LOL


Mike


----------



## wendell (Jul 23, 2010)

I think I've got it worked out to make it down so add me to the list!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 23, 2010)

The list as I know it...

1. Modified Mark
2. rms61moparman
3. kysawsheila
4. Arrowhead
5. OhioGregg
6. FATGUY 
7. Andyshine77 
8. Bowtechmadman 
9. cbfarmall
10. TRI955 
11. super3
12. TRWTech
13. Wild Knight
14. headleyj
15. wendell


----------



## JimM (Jul 24, 2010)

Well, I do have quite a few saws. Nothing that would likely impress you guys I'm afraid. I was, though, a world class beer drinker until some health issues. I haven't had a beer in 20 months ,7 days, 12 hours, and 36 minutes. I don't miss it any.  I might be vulnerable to peer pressure though.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 24, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Naw, maybe just the liver is seasoned. :hmm3grin2orange:



No that is pickled...



rms61moparman said:


> We *LOVE* new guys!!!
> 
> Just don't pay any attention to all of the "new guy" practical jokes.
> *We've only had two SERIOUS injuries.*
> ...



I think they both involved FATGUY...LOL





wendell said:


> I think I've got it worked out to make it down so add me to the list!



Sounds great...



JimM said:


> Well, I do have quite a few saws. Nothing that would likely impress you guys I'm afraid. I was, though, a world class beer drinker until some health issues. I haven't had a beer in 20 months ,7 days, 12 hours, and 36 minutes. I don't miss it any.  I might be vulnerable to peer pressure though.




Like said you are more than welcome...You can bring saws if you wish or just come over and hang out and put some faces to names...And by the way the beer is not a requirement...It is just an extra for the after saw social hour...


----------



## biggenius29 (Jul 24, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> The list as I know it...
> 
> 1. Modified Mark
> 2. rms61moparman
> ...



You forgot to add yourself

I wish I could make it, but my wife is a nurse and that is her weekend to work so I have to watch the kids.

I dont think my kids will think it is as much fun as I do though.


----------



## biggenius29 (Jul 24, 2010)

I keep forgetting, do you guys want me to mention it to stihl guitar? 

I am sure some of you guys would like to meet him


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 24, 2010)

biggenius29 said:


> I keep forgetting, do you guys want me to mention it to stihl guitar?
> 
> I am sure some of you guys would like to meet him



I find people to be far more reasonable when you're face to face. I'm sure it'd be fine.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jul 24, 2010)

Definately mention it to Stihl Guitar...we can share a ride if he don't mind leaving at O'dark thirty sat morning and sleeping in a tent there sat. night.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 24, 2010)

My ass is whoooped, think I will take a nap....


----------



## heimannm (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm still unclear on whether I will be able to make it, but I did make sure a few saws would start today just in case.

If it works out I plan to bring at least one each SP125 & SP105, 840 w/48" bar, 1-85, 550, Super 250 , 7-10, and who knows what else; maybe the 200 with a bow bar just for kicks.

Here's hoping...

Mark


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 24, 2010)

heimannm said:


> I'm still unclear on whether I will be able to make it, but I did make sure a few saws would start today just in case.
> 
> If it works out I plan to bring at least one each SP125 & SP105, 840 w/48" bar, 1-85, 550, Super 250 , 7-10, and who knows what else; maybe the 200 with a bow bar just for kicks.
> 
> ...



SP125  I always wanted to run one....


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 25, 2010)

Everything wood wise it pretty much set up...Just got the skidder dropped of at work and decided I am done for the day...

This should cover most saws up to 70cc's...



















A chunk of softwood and a chunk of hardwood...







A couple of pieces just in case Josh brings his mill...Not the best mill logs, but it will give everyone the idea...


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks good! I went out today and some 8"to10" maple to bring for the smaller saws. I needed a few for testing, plus I have a nicer shooting lane from the tree stand now.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 25, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Looks good! I went out today and some 8"to10" maple to bring for the smaller saws. I needed a few for testing, plus I have a nicer shooting lane from the tree stand now.



Thanks, Ed...

You would think living in central IL, I could have gotten a chit load of soft maple limbs...I think the fact that it has been so hot the tree guys are hanging out at their lake houses vs. cutting wood...


----------



## biggenius29 (Jul 25, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Everything wood wise it pretty much set up...Just got the skidder dropped of at work and decided I am done for the day...
> 
> This should cover most saws up to 70cc's...
> 
> ...




Thats a good idea to keep whole logs off the ground.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks good Sean, but dammit, I told you to holler if you needed help. 

I messed with the little Poulan for the WT race today but I think I'll be a backmarker.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 25, 2010)

Is there anything any of us can bring? I plan on bringing a lawn chair and cooler.  I can bring bean bag boards if ya don't have any.


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 26, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Is there anything any of us can bring? I plan on bringing a lawn chair and cooler.  *I can bring bean bag boards if ya don't have any*.



you don't want to know what they call that down here in Cincinnati...


----------



## OhioGregg (Jul 26, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> you don't want to know what they call that down here in Cincinnati...



I don't know about Cincinnati, but around here its known as Corn Hole!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


Gregg,


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 26, 2010)

OhioGregg said:


> I don't know about Cincinnati, but around here its known as Corn Hole!!!:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> Gregg,



Where I come from, that means something completely different. When I first moved down here, I was driving down a street and saw a sgin in front of a house that read " Corn Hole Games, and a phone number." Imagine my surprise.....


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 26, 2010)

You guys are more than welcome to bring bags or other games, but I have a feeling the day will move along faster than you think...

It was brought to my attention that there is a wedding right across the river at 1:30...So I might try drag my feet a little on lunch so they can at least get their vows in...LOL


----------



## heimannm (Jul 26, 2010)

I did receive confirmation from my customer in Frankfort, IN that they want me there Friday so looks like I will be able to make it to the GTG on Saturday. 

I will plan on bringing a supply of soft drink to share, can't really pack much of any home made treats along for the week.

Now I have to get busy and get a few more saws cleaned up and ready to go. 







I am looking forward to seeing a few of you again and meeting a whole new lot as well.

Mark


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 26, 2010)

heimannm said:


> I did receive confirmation from my customer in Frankfort, IN that they want me there Friday so looks like I will be able to make it to the GTG on Saturday.
> 
> 
> Mark


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 26, 2010)

That is great to hear Mark...See you on Saturday...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi Frank and Levi...I see you down there...:monkey:


----------



## cbfarmall (Jul 26, 2010)

Mark's big inch Macs vs. big inch Homelites. Here's what I'm thinking of bringing, plus a 3100G that isn't pictured. Even threw in a Stihl and Husky for good measure. 750, 7-29, 990G, S2100AO, 540, 090AV, 357. I don't necessarily intend to run all of these, but they will be on-hand for whatever and whomever. I'm on the fence about bringing my Poulan 6000.

Sean, 

Looking pretty nice. I've never been to a GTG, but you may be setting some new standard for setting up. Maybe I missed it, but what time is this thing more or less getting started?


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 26, 2010)

The start time will be whenever people show up...I am guessing my dad will even beat Super3 there...LOL....

I will be there early myself to get things going...I think I am going to do some biscuits and gravy for the early crowd...


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 26, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> biscuits and gravy



:drool:.... I'll set the alarm.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 26, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> :drool:.... I'll set the alarm.



You will probably have to put up w/ Sooner...He is one of my cooks...LOL


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 26, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> You will probably have to put up w/ Sooner...He is one of my cooks...LOL



There ain't much I won't do for biscuits and gravy. I can handle Sooner... lol


----------



## whitedogone (Jul 26, 2010)

I keep following this thread....I told myself quite a while back I wouldn't ask the wifey for the day off. BUT............ It's so close.


----------



## wendell (Jul 26, 2010)

whitedogone said:


> I keep following this thread....I told myself quite a while back I wouldn't ask the wifey for the day off. BUT............ It's so close.



With all the people coming from WI, IA, MI, IN etc., you would have to do the AS walk of shame if you don't show up when it is in your back yard.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 26, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> Where I come from, that means something completely different. When I first moved down here, I was driving down a street and saw a sgin in front of a house that read " Corn Hole Games, and a phone number." Imagine my surprise.....


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 26, 2010)

wendell said:


> With all the people coming from WI, IA, MI, IN etc., you would have to do the AS walk of shame if you don't show up when it is in your back yard.



Not to metion MN, MO, OH, and KY...


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 26, 2010)

whitedogone said:


> I keep following this thread....I told myself quite a while back I wouldn't ask the wifey for the day off. BUT............ It's so close.



Everybody needs a day off!!!


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jul 26, 2010)

This is shaping up to be quite the gathering, think I'm going to try out an Indiana or Illinios ATV area on Friday. Anyone have any suggestions for trail system or ATV park near the GTG site? Was checking out the badlands as a possibility.


----------



## whitedogone (Jul 26, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> This is shaping up to be quite the gathering, think I'm going to try out an Indiana or Illinios ATV area on Friday. Anyone have any suggestions for trail system or ATV park near the GTG site? Was checking out the badlands as a possibility.



The Badlands is as close as it gets.


----------



## whitedogone (Jul 26, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Everybody needs a day off!!!



Maybe I could talk her into it by telling her I was taking bars to sell.


----------



## wendell (Jul 26, 2010)

Plus, then it is a business expense!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 26, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> This is shaping up to be quite the gathering, think I'm going to try out an Indiana or Illinios ATV area on Friday. Anyone have any suggestions for trail system or ATV park near the GTG site? Was checking out the badlands as a possibility.



Yep the Badland or Cliffs Insane Terrain are about it...The Badlands are about 45 minute south east and Cliffs is about 1½ north west...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 26, 2010)

whitedogone said:


> Maybe I could talk her into it by telling her I was taking bars to sell.



Sounds like a might fine idea...LOL


----------



## whitedogone (Jul 26, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Sounds like a might fine idea...LOL



Long ones or short ones...husky ones or stihl ones ?


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 26, 2010)

whitedogone said:


> Long ones or short ones...husky ones or stihl ones ?



Yes please...


----------



## Bigrod (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like I'll be able to make it up! Only bout 1.5 hours away.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 27, 2010)

whitedogone said:


> Long ones or short ones...husky ones or stihl ones ?



I want gold ones hehehe!


----------



## whitedogone (Jul 27, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I want gold ones hehehe!



No help here.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey FATGUY and Andyshine77, have you guys left yet? Better get on the road if you plan to make it by Saturday morning:deadhorse:


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 27, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Hey FATGUY and Andyshine77, have you guys left yet? Better get on the road if you plan to make it by Saturday morning:deadhorse:


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## whitedogone (Jul 27, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Hey FATGUY and Andyshine77, have you guys left yet? Better get on the road if you plan to make it by Saturday morning:deadhorse:



I just had an image of Nik and Andy all sweaty and overheated walking along a road somewhere trying to hitch a ride.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 27, 2010)

whitedogone said:


> I just had an image of Nik and Andy all sweaty and overheated walking along a road somewhere trying to hitch a ride.



That's after they realize they're in Missouri, and run out of gas:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 27, 2010)

whitedogone said:


> I just had an image of Nik and Andy all sweaty and overheated walking along a road somewhere trying to hitch a ride.





blsnelling said:


> That's after they realize they're in Missouri, and run out of gas:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## whitedogone (Jul 27, 2010)

I'd go to this GTG just to pull up a chair and the binoculars to watch and see how the wedding went. :hmm3grin2orange::angry2:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 27, 2010)

Just another fine example why we should support Baileys...Thanks Gregg...

Plan on having a drawing at lunch time and this stuff will be on it...


----------



## Bill G (Jul 27, 2010)

whitedogone said:


> I just had an image of Nik and Andy all sweaty and overheated walking along a road somewhere trying to hitch a ride.



The real bad feeling would set in when they strt hearing banjo music.

Bill


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 27, 2010)

whitedogone said:


> I'd go to this GTG just to pull up a chair and the binoculars to watch and see how the wedding went. :hmm3grin2orange::angry2:



How did you find out.:jawdrop:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 27, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Hey FATGUY and Andyshine77, have you guys left yet? Better get on the road if you plan to make it by Saturday morning:deadhorse:



Come on now we'll be there on time, we're leaving bright and early Thursday morning, we should be there around 2pm or so.


----------



## whitedogone (Jul 27, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> How did you find out.:jawdrop:



Post #326


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 27, 2010)

whitedogone said:


> Post #326



lol I thought you guys were poking fun at me and Nik lol.


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 27, 2010)

whitedogone said:


> I just had an image of Nik and Andy all sweaty and overheated walking along a road somewhere trying to hitch a ride.



I'm picturing more like Dumb & Dumber on the little motorbike!!!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## whitedogone (Jul 27, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/721w4uS3jD0&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/721w4uS3jD0&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## heimannm (Jul 27, 2010)

I loaded up my saws tonight, heading out tomorrow for a few stops in Illinois and Indiana before heading over Friday afternoon/Saturday morning.

SP125 x 2
SP105 from Belgian
840 w 48" bar
1-85 (my favorite sounding saw)
550
Super 250
200 Bow
7-10 
2-10 (from Modified Mark)

Mark


----------



## wendell (Jul 27, 2010)

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!! 

At the last GTG I was too wrapped up in my new 7901. This time I get to pay the attention your saws deserve. I can't wait!!



heimannm said:


> I loaded up my saws tonight, heading out tomorrow for a few stops in Illinois and Indiana before heading over Friday afternoon/Saturday morning.
> 
> SP125 x 2
> SP105 from Belgian
> ...


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 27, 2010)

heimannm said:


> I loaded up my saws tonight, heading out tomorrow for a few stops in Illinois and Indiana before heading over Friday afternoon/Saturday morning.
> 
> SP125 x 2
> SP105 from Belgian
> ...



Thats great news. You still driving that Ranger? That things going to grunt hauling them big ole Macs around on that trip.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 27, 2010)

Trying to figure out which saws to bring. 

So far I have in mind 

Poulan 245A bow
Poulan 5200 32"
Poulan Pro 325
Wright 100 Blade saw
Partner 7000
Poulan Pro 330

Maybe

Jred 490
S25CVA
Husky 262 
Huskyt 575
Poulan 4200
Echo CS900
Husky 1100
Partner/Skil F55
Partner 500
Poulan 4000
Poulan 3700
Craftsman 5.2
Homelite SXL925

Dang this is hard, and is kinda like my wife trying to decide which shoes to wear.... 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 27, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Trying to figure out which saws to bring.
> 
> So far I have in mind
> 
> ...



Don't forget about your wildthing.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 27, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Don't forget about your wildthing.



Crap! (headslap) I forgot about the little 2500! LOL 

Oh and the PP475 you wanted to try.

I think I'll be glad that I stuck to my guns and got a 8' bed on my truck.


----------



## wendell (Jul 27, 2010)

I think I'll bring all of my saws. I know you guys are dying to try my XL2.


----------



## little possum (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh what a ride, guess Ill miss out, but somebody cut a cookie for me. 

Lookin forward to lots of pictures!


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 27, 2010)

wendell said:


> I think I'll bring all of my saws. I know you guys are dying to try my XL2.



lol... Actually I wouldn't mind running the XL2. I have a thing for small top handles.  I use the heck out of my 015.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 27, 2010)

whitedogone said:


> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/721w4uS3jD0&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/721w4uS3jD0&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



I don't know what's funnier, the video, or the fact that you knew the video existed.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 27, 2010)

Anybody still needing an address PM me...Or if you like to live on the wild side just google Iroquois, IL (60945) and head south out of town on 52...There will be a sign w/ directions...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 27, 2010)

little possum said:


> Oh what a ride, guess Ill miss out, but somebody cut a cookie for me.
> 
> Lookin forward to lots of pictures!



Would you like a little one or a big one...


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 27, 2010)

Mark,

I really hope the Echo and the 1100 make the trip but don't bring them just for me.
I can always try them out at your place sometime.
I know it is a hell of a lot of work cleaning up, packing up, unpacking at the GTG, packing back up, unpacking back at the house, cleaning up again and putting away a truckload of saws.


Mike


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 28, 2010)

You guys have a-lot more saws than I do, but getting 9-10 saws + bars and chains ready to go takes some work.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jul 28, 2010)

Trying to do the same thing here Mark, figure out what saws are making the trip.
So far thinking:
Partner P100
Partner/Pioneer P42
Poulan 5200 in red
Husky 395
Husky 372 (it's leaving the GTG for Brad's)
Dolmar 5100
Husky 262XP
Husky 254XP
Can I enter a Husky 36 in the Wild Thang race?
Stihl 026 and 290 as possible trade bait.


----------



## wendell (Jul 28, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> lol... Actually I wouldn't mind running the XL2. I have a thing for small top handles.  I use the heck out of my 015.



LOL. I need to find a file as the chain needs a going over. I was told it takes a 5/32 but that seems too big.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 28, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> Trying to do the same thing here Mark, figure out what saws are making the trip.
> So far thinking:
> Partner P100
> Partner/Pioneer P42
> ...



Only if ya paint it purple.  That should be fine.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 28, 2010)

Still a ways off, but the weather is lookin good. Hopefully no humidity.  http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=60945&wuSelect=WEATHER


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 28, 2010)

What is all this talk about saws?...I have to get saws ready too?...


----------



## headleyj (Jul 28, 2010)

is it ok if I show up mid am to late AM? I'll have to leave around 7pm.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 28, 2010)

headleyj said:


> is it ok if I show up mid am to late AM? I'll have to leave around 7pm.



I am sure people will be coming and going all day per their schedules...Whenever you can make it is cool w/ me...


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 28, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> ...but getting 9-10 saws + bars and chains ready to go takes some work.



Only 9-10? Slackers!!!!!!!!!!!!:greenchainsaw: Man, the closer this gets, the more bummed I am. I would so like to be there. Instead, I'm stuck down here in Orlando going to Sea World today, Disney the next two, then Clear Water Beach on Saturday Life is so rough, lol. But seriously, I would love to be there.


----------



## headleyj (Jul 28, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I am sure people will be coming and going all day per their schedules...Whenever you can make it is cool w/ me...



cool - hey how long are those logs you have for the mill? I have several straight 2x's here, just don't know if they're long enough.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 28, 2010)

headleyj said:


> cool - hey how long are those logs you have for the mill? I have several straight 2x's here, just don't know if they're long enough.



They are around 10' long...

I need to replace the boards on our trailer and it is 10' long...So I can grab some boards so you don't have to haul them...Let me know what would work best...I think the trailer use 2x10's...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 28, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Only 9-10? Slackers!!!!!!!!!!!!:greenchainsaw: Man, the closer this gets, the more bummed I am. I would so like to be there. Instead, I'm stuck down here in Orlando going to Sea World today, Disney the next two, then Clear Water Beach on Saturday Life is so rough, lol. But seriously, I would love to be there.



I think we all enjoy our hobbies, but like you are doing now, we all need to spend time w/ family...Have a great vacation...


----------



## headleyj (Jul 28, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> They are around 10' long...
> 
> I need to replace the boards on our trailer and it is 10' long...So I can grab some boards so you don't have to haul them...Let me know what would work best...I think the trailer use 2x10's...



I'll just bring some 2x4's man no biggie. 2x10's would be tough to handle.....once you see it and run it, I think you'd agree. Lookign fwd to it! I should have 3 ripping chains with me too.


----------



## little possum (Jul 28, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Would you like a little one or a big one...



Oh, Im not too picky. lol


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 28, 2010)

The radio just said the heat index is 108 in Iroquois.  I'm glad it's gonna cool down.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 28, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> The radio just said the heat index is 108 in Iroquois.  I'm glad it's gonna cool down.



I did the best I could to set stuff up in the shade and it is open enough down there that we will hopefully have a breeze...I would still like to see my request for 78° and a slight breeze to happen...


----------



## headleyj (Jul 28, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I did the best I could to set stuff up in the shade and it is open enough down there that we will hopefully have a breeze...I would still like to see my request for 78° and a slight breeze to happen...



you still got your ported 359?


----------



## gink595 (Jul 28, 2010)

You fella's have fun, I'm sure you will. I'm heading to Michigan to Dingeryotes to pick some Blueberries and then go to Lake Michigan. I tried talking Dinger into a mini GTG but he said he's to busy for that...LOL


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 28, 2010)

gink595 said:


> You fella's have fun, I'm sure you will. I'm heading to Michigan to Dingeryotes to pick some Blueberries and then go to Lake Michigan. I tried talking Dinger into a mini GTG but he said he's to busy for that...LOL



that's too bad Frank. I was looking forward to seeing that 7900 in person. Hopefully next time


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 28, 2010)

headleyj said:


> you still got your ported 359?



Yep, use it about as much as any of them...


----------



## gink595 (Jul 28, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> that's too bad Frank. I was looking forward to seeing that 7900 in person. Hopefully next time



Yes I plan on attending Ericjeepers this fall, hopefully we all can make it! It's my little ones Birthday this weekend or otherwise I might have sneaked out, I figured he'd have fun sitting with Dingeryote on his Blueberry harvester


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 28, 2010)

gink595 said:


> You fella's have fun, I'm sure you will. I'm heading to Michigan to Dingeryotes to pick some Blueberries and then go to Lake Michigan. I tried talking Dinger into a mini GTG but he said he's to busy for that...LOL



When is your GTG going to be?...


----------



## gink595 (Jul 28, 2010)

Never...Hahahaha. I had a change of heart after hearing that story of someone that tried to claim they fell on the hosts property and he was having problems legally with an insurance company, my stomach turned sour. I would never put myself in that situation, couldn't afford too. I never thought about liablity until I read that. My hats off to those of you that do host them though.

Though another member here (Atlarge54) has talked about maybe hosting one, he lives a couple miles from my place. We'd discussed that, I would help supply cants and such. Might have to think about it when things start to slow down. I'm putting in 50-60 weeks right now so I'm not to motivated.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 28, 2010)

gink595 said:


> Never...Hahahaha. I had a change of heart after hearing that story of someone that tried to claim they fell on the hosts property and he was having problems legally with an insurance company, my stomach turned sour. I would never put myself in that situation, couldn't afford too. I never thought about liablity until I read that. My hats off to those of you that do host them though.
> 
> Though another member here (Atlarge54) has talked about maybe hosting one, he lives a couple miles from my place. We'd discussed that, I would help supply cants and such. Might have to think about it when things start to slow down. I'm putting in 50-60 weeks right now so I'm not to motivated.



I thought the same way for awhile, but the I made up my mind that I was not going to let todays society ruin my faith in good people...I talked w/ the insurance company and they said there is risk in anything you do today that is why you pay insurance...

Like has been said before there are always going to be ambulance chasers and worthless people (aka lawyers), but as long as the good people keep calling them out it likely won't happen more than once...

I have made mention in this thread that people will have to sign a waiver and the biggest reason is to have an actual list of the people *present*...I would hate for something to happen, but it is no different then driving down the road...There is always a chance...


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 28, 2010)

I sure am glad people still have faith in others. I would really hate for there to be no more GTG's. I'd love to host a real GTG but seeing as how I live in a cul-de-sac, that presents some problems. Most of which is living in a cul-de-sac (if you've seen Inglorious Basterds, you may recognize that lol) I have little mini ones at my house that my buddies from the site that live close come to, but there would be no way to have a big one. I have no objections to signing a waiver. I say if someone is nice enough to host one, the least we can do is what they ask us to. If someone doesn't like that, they don't have to come.


----------



## whitedogone (Jul 28, 2010)

gink595 said:


> Never...Hahahaha. I had a change of heart after hearing that story of someone that tried to claim they fell on the hosts property and he was having problems legally with an insurance company, my stomach turned sour. I would never put myself in that situation, couldn't afford too. I never thought about liablity until I read that. My hats off to those of you that do host them though.
> 
> Though another member here (Atlarge54) has talked about maybe hosting one, he lives a couple miles from my place. We'd discussed that, I would help supply cants and such. Might have to think about it when things start to slow down. I'm putting in 50-60 weeks right now so I'm not to motivated.



Same for me Gink


----------



## wendell (Jul 28, 2010)

Will anybody have a tach at the GTG? I'm somewhat embarrassed that I still can't learn what 4 stroking sounds like (and yes, I listened to Brad's video several times) so I would like to figure it out. If I had a tach, I figured I could start putting numbers with the sound.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 28, 2010)

I will have one.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 28, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> You guys have a-lot more saws than I do, but getting 9-10 saws + bars and chains ready to go takes some work.



Yes it can be a chore. 



bowtechmadman said:


> Trying to do the same thing here Mark, figure out what saws are making the trip.
> So far thinking:
> Partner P100
> Partner/Pioneer P42
> ...



You have several listed that I want to get my grubby little mitts on to give a whirl. 

That P-100, P-42 and 254 jump out at me. 




outdoorlivin247 said:


> I thought the same way for awhile, but the I made up my mind that I was not going to let todays society ruin my faith in good people...I talked w/ the insurance company and they said there is risk in anything you do today that is why you pay insurance...
> 
> Like has been said before there are always going to be ambulance chasers and worthless people (aka lawyers), but as long as the good people keep calling them out it likely won't happen more than once...
> 
> I have made mention in this thread that people will have to sign a waiver and the biggest reason is to have an actual list of the people *present*...I would hate for something to happen, but it is no different then driving down the road...There is always a chance...



I'll sign anything as long as they cant collect money from me. 



Arrowhead said:


> I will have one.



Do me a favor and keep it away from this little ported Poulan will you? 
I'm afraid it would scare me to death. LOL


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 28, 2010)

wendell said:


> Will anybody have a tach at the GTG? I'm somewhat embarrassed that I still can't learn what 4 stroking sounds like (and yes, I listened to Brad's video several times) so I would like to figure it out. If I had a tach, I figured I could start putting numbers with the sound.



I'll have one too...


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 28, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Do me a favor and keep it away from this little ported Poulan will you?
> I'm afraid it would scare me to death. LOL



I can only get mine to turn 11,200....


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 28, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> I can only get mine to turn 11,200....



Is that in wood?...:monkey:


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jul 28, 2010)

I wouldn't mind putting a tach on a couple saws if you fella's wouldn't mind. Hopefully you two have different brands so I can check them out prior to ordering one.
If nobody minds my Father is going to tag along w/ me, seems kinda appropriate since he got me hooked on saws cutting wood as a kid on the farm. We plan on heading out about 4am Sat. morning.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 28, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> I wouldn't mind putting a tach on a couple saws if you fella's wouldn't mind. Hopefully you two have different brands so I can check them out prior to ordering one.
> If nobody minds my Father is going to tag along w/ me, seems kinda appropriate since he got me hooked on saws cutting wood as a kid on the farm. We plan on heading out about 4am Sat. morning.



Mine tach is a TT20K...

Your dad is more than welcome...My dad in the reason I put this off until this weekend...The other weekend I had picked out he was in TX for work...


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 28, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Is that in wood?...:monkey:


Nope.


outdoorlivin247 said:


> Mine tach is a TT20K...



Mine is the Fast/Tiny Tach??? Not sure of the model number.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 28, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> I can only get mine to turn 11,200....



I have no idea what they turn stock but mine sounds like it turns alot more then it did, thats for sure. 

I might bring my 575 and throw the tach on it as its the only one that I have with a limited coil and I have never messed with it.


----------



## wendell (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks, guys!

Has anybody else noticed that outdoorlivin and Arrowhead look alike?


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 28, 2010)

wendell said:


> Has anybody else noticed that outdoorlivin and Arrowhead look alike?



LOL... just messing with a good friend.  http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=103238&page=1711


----------



## wendell (Jul 28, 2010)

That is a hard thread to jump into the middle of.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 28, 2010)

Here is what I am planning for food...I have some ribs, chicken wings and legs, deer brats, some hamburgers and hotdogs...For sides I have sweet corn, potato salad, slaw...Not sure what else will show up, but that is a start...Like said earlier I am going to do some biscuits and gravy for the early risers so I can hold lunch off until around 1:00 central time...

You are more that welcome to bring things to add to the list just don't go over board b/c I hate wasting things...


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 28, 2010)

I plan on makin some jerky Friday.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 28, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Here is what I am planning for food...I have some ribs, chicken wings and legs, deer brats, some hamburgers and hotdogs...For sides I have sweet corn, potato salad, slaw...Not sure what else will show up, but that is a start...Like said earlier I am going to do some biscuits and gravy for the early risers so I can hold lunch off until around 1:00 central time...
> 
> You are more that welcome to bring things to add to the list just don't go over board b/c I hate wasting things...



The better half is baking a cake. I think I'll steal it and bring it along. LOL 

Mmm, Cake and beer...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 28, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> I plan on makin some jerky Friday.



That is awesome, b/c that is one of my GTG trademarks that I just have not got around to doing...Trying to get boys to bed so I can go get saws ready...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 28, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> The better half is baking a cake. I think I'll steal it and bring it along. LOL
> 
> Mmm, Cake and beer...



MIL is on dessert duty also...She can bake w/ the best of them...


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 28, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> I plan on makin some jerky Friday.





outdoorlivin247 said:


> That is awesome, b/c that is one of my GTG trademarks that I just have not got around to doing...Trying to get boys to bed so I can go get saws ready...



Only need one more possum... I heard there was one on I-57. I'll check it out tomorrow....


----------



## little possum (Jul 28, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Only need one more possum... I heard there was one on I-57. I'll check it out tomorrow....



Well glad I dont live round you, but Mom and Dad says im sproiled anyways, so I wouldnt be any good to eat.

But I hope my cousin is just playin dead and bites you on the pinky.


Hope ya'll have a blast!


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 28, 2010)

little possum said:


> Well glad I dont live round you, but Mom and Dad says im sproiled anyways, so I wouldnt be any good to eat.
> 
> But I hope my cousin is just playin dead and bites you on the pinky.
> 
> ...



LOL... Just kiddin LP, I wouldn't eat your kin...

It will be USDA Prime Corn Fed Venison...


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm gonna try and get some green beans picked, and some cucumbers, and throw a backstrap in some marinade.
Anybody opposed to Leinenkugels?


----------



## Bill G (Jul 29, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> ................Anybody opposed to Leinenkugels?



Opposed to beer???????????? Is there such a person.


----------



## headleyj (Jul 29, 2010)

gink595 said:


> You fella's have fun, I'm sure you will. I'm heading to Michigan to Dingeryotes to pick some Blueberries and then go to Lake Michigan. I tried talking Dinger into a mini GTG but he said he's to busy for that...LOL



always wanted to meet DY. Talked to him on the phone - seems like a wicked cool dude.


----------



## headleyj (Jul 29, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Yep, use it about as much as any of them...



I gotta run that sucker again - man that thing pulled hard!!


----------



## breymeyerfam (Jul 29, 2010)

Count two more in for Saturday


----------



## OhioGregg (Jul 29, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> I'm gonna try and get some green beans picked, and some cucumbers, and throw a backstrap in some marinade.
> Anybody opposed to Leinenkugels?



Leinenkugels, Never had one. Guess its kinda like running a saw you never ran before. Aren't GTG's great!!


Gregg,


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 29, 2010)

Dang, calling for a 20% chance of T-Storms Saturday.


----------



## OhioGregg (Jul 29, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Dang, calling for a 20% chance of T-Storms Saturday.



I guess we can look at it like this, There is 80% chance of no t-storms..


Gregg,


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 29, 2010)

OhioGregg said:


> I guess we can look at it like this, There is 80% chance of no t-storms..
> 
> 
> Gregg,



Very true. Should be a great day, saying 81 for a temp now.


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 29, 2010)

so what's the head count up to now?


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 29, 2010)

I guess I'll have to go and get some of local St. Louis brew to bring, sounds like there will be a thirst to quinch Saturday night!!!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 29, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> so what's the head count up to now?



Alot...


----------



## OhioGregg (Jul 29, 2010)

Anybody else packed up and ready to go? 
I loaded up the Ranger this morning.

Full tank gas.
4 basswood cants. (WildThing Wood).
7 saws.
Fuel & oil.
Tent & sleeping bag.
Chair, & Mike & Sheila's chairs. 
Canopy.
Cooler.
Few tools, odds & ends.
Camera!!!

Probably won't use half of it, but just in case.
Hope to start out somewhere around 4-5 am sat. and get there by 9:00 ish.
Little over 4 hrs. according to MapQuest.
Looking forward to it.


Gregg,


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 29, 2010)

OhioGregg said:


> Anybody else packed up and ready to go?
> I loaded up the Ranger this morning.
> 
> Full tank gas.
> ...



Lookin' forward to seein' ya Gregg!


----------



## OhioGregg (Jul 29, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> Lookin' forward to seein' ya Gregg!



Same here Nik Some old faces and a bunch of new ones too!!!


Gregg,


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 29, 2010)

OhioGregg said:


> Anybody else packed up and ready to go?
> I loaded up the Ranger this morning.



I'm loading the truck tomorrow. My list looks similar. Hopefully most people remember their cameras. Looking at the pics in all the gtg threads is one of my favs. Drive Safe...


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 29, 2010)

I pretty much have my saws ready to go, took me about 4 hours last night to get everything ready.


----------



## whitedogone (Jul 29, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> I pretty much have my saws ready to go, took me about 4 hours last night to get everything ready.



Best get on the road. Make sure to tell Nik you need to head WEST.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 29, 2010)

OhioGregg said:


> Anybody else packed up and ready to go?
> I loaded up the Ranger this morning.
> 
> Full tank gas.
> ...



Lets just say I got some staged and ready  to be loaded. LOL 

Dont forget you gain an hour coming this way. Chicago time. 

Thanks for the reminder about the camera, I just but my battery on the charger.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 29, 2010)

OhioGregg said:


> Same here Nik Some old faces and a bunch of new ones too!!!
> 
> 
> Gregg,



Calling me old are ya?


----------



## super3 (Jul 29, 2010)

:censored: I haven't got a damm thing ready to go. I do have tomorrow yet.


----------



## OhioGregg (Jul 29, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Lets just say I got some staged and ready to be loaded. LOL
> 
> Dont forget you gain an hour coming this way. Chicago time.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder about the camera, I just but my battery on the charger.



I forgot about the time difference, till after I posted that.
Thats good though, I'll be an hour younger by the time I get there.


Gregg


----------



## OhioGregg (Jul 29, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Calling me old are ya?



LOL, Should have said, some familiar freindly faces. When you get to be my age, all you guys seem like young whipper snappers.


Gregg,


----------



## little possum (Jul 29, 2010)

OhioGregg said:


> LOL, Should have said, some familiar freindly faces. When you get to be my age, all you guys seem like young whipper snappers.
> 
> 
> Gregg,


When you are my age, all you guys seem like a bunch of dried up ol farts 

Any pictures yet???


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 29, 2010)

What is there to get ready??? Just throw your chit in the truck and go!!!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 29, 2010)

little possum said:


> When you are my age, all you guys seem like a bunch of dried up ol farts
> 
> Any pictures yet???



Well young pup, since you asked, here a few of this ole farts saws I kinda plan on bringing. Maybe you should come over and show me how to drop start this 1100? If you can do that, I'll bring the 71-A out for you to do as well.


----------



## OhioGregg (Jul 29, 2010)

little possum said:


> When you are my age, all you guys seem like a bunch of dried up ol farts
> 
> Any pictures yet???



I hear ya LP, when I was your age, I thought the same thing!!!

Now Steve, (67Mustang) he's got me beat..He's old..LOL


Gregg,


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 29, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Maybe you should come over and show me how to drop start this 1100? If you can do that, I'll bring the 71-A out for you to do as well.



I have a 288 for you to try too Zach!!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 29, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Well young pup, since you asked, here a few of this ole farts saws I kinda plan on bringing. Maybe you should come over and show me how to drop start this 1100? If you can do that, I'll bring the 71-A out for you to do as well.



I wish I could get my grubby pawls on a few of those:monkey:


----------



## OhioGregg (Jul 29, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Well young pup, since you asked, here a few of this ole farts saws I kinda plan on bringing. Maybe you should come over and show me how to drop start this 1100? If you can do that, I'll bring the 71-A out for you to do as well.



I don't see the 71A in that pic Mark, You sayin I can leave the hearing protection at home this time!!! LOL


Gregg,


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 29, 2010)

whitedogone said:


> Best get on the road. Make sure to tell Nik you need to head WEST.



Which way is that again??


----------



## wendell (Jul 29, 2010)

East

Go east, young man, go east!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 29, 2010)

wendell said:


> East
> 
> Go east, young man, go east!



OK that's what I thought.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 29, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I wish I could get my grubby pawls on a few of those:monkey:



Well they have roads between AR and IL. Probably make it in a matter of hours. LOL Second thought you may try to make off with my Huskys... 





OhioGregg said:


> I don't see the 71A in that pic Mark, You sayin I can leave the hearing protection at home this time!!! LOL
> 
> 
> Gregg,



Well I cant bring them all, figured that one was just for us Poulan guys to appreciate anyway.

I put the bigger bar on the 5200 tonight and swaped the Dayton 25CVA for a 3700 because I thought you would be bringing a 25 or two.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 29, 2010)

Anyone got a Homelite D096/D196 bar 24" or over they could bring that I could throw on my Echo 900 to try? 

Biggest I got in a Homelite mount is a 20 right now and thats what bar mount the Echo uses. The power head of the Echo is longer then the 20" bar thats on it. LOL


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 29, 2010)

Stephen C. said:


> Can I come without a saw?
> 
> My motorcycle needs a oil change and a front tire. It is about a 7 or 8 hour ride down there and another 7 or 8 back. We have rain in the forcast up here in Gladwin but I am willing to deal with that on the bike as long as I don't have to do 16 hours of it. I can get the oil change done myself but the fornt tire will have to wait.



What are these saws you guys keep speaking of?...


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 29, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Well they have roads between AR and IL. Probably make it in a matter of hours. LOL Second thought you may try to make off with my Huskys...



Lmao I got to work hope yaáll have a blast and post picks. I would not make off with them unless you sold them to me lol. I would make them dirty anyway, mine are all faded but they fire up and get the work done fast. I like that poulan and Mac too!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 29, 2010)

Stephen C. said:


> O.K. I will take that as a no. My saws would eat thier way out of the plastic trunk on the back of my motorcycle.
> 
> I can't afford to drive my one ton truck down there.opcorn:



I am pretty sure Mike has said he has a couple of old junkers you could run...LOL...You are more than welcome to come down w/o saws...I can probably even find a tent and a sleeping bag if you don't want to make the trip back until Sunday...


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 30, 2010)

Y'all have a blast, and keep them cameras pointing and clicking!

Gonna be headed down the aisle of our old country church about 3 Sat to give my little sister away to a good guy, and chainsaw owner (even if it's a 455R LOL). Wish dad was still here to do the job, but I'll fill the shoes best I can.

BTW, make sure OhioGregg gets a Leinies - Summer Shandy or Honey Weiss if ya got it. Hard to believe the pride of Chippewa Falls has not made it to Ohh Hi Oh yet!

With a little luck and timing, I'll see y'all next year - or sooner at another GTG.

Happy Sawing!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 30, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Y'all have a blast, and keep them cameras pointing and clicking!
> 
> Gonna be headed down the aisle of our old country church about 3 Sat to give my little sister away to a good guy, and chainsaw owner (even if it's a 455R LOL). Wish dad was still here to do the job, but I'll fill the shoes best I can.
> 
> ...





You have a great weekend and make sure you give your little sister something special from your dad...Be it a picture of them when she was a baby or something that he carried everyday...She will never forget it...


----------



## wendell (Jul 30, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Gonna be headed down the aisle of our old country church about 3 Sat to give my little sister away to a good guy,



What the heck, is everybody in your neck of the woods getting married on Saturday?


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jul 30, 2010)

The Leinie Summer Shandy is packed! Do I have to get saws ready too? I'm definately liking the looks of that 7000 Mark, better watch my father if he gets too close to it.
Heading out to the barn now to work on getting some saws ready, working 3rd shift has given me some night owl tendancies.


----------



## Bill G (Jul 30, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Anyone got a Homelite D096/D196 bar 24" or over they could bring that I could throw on my Echo 900 to try?
> 
> Biggest I got in a Homelite mount is a 20 right now and thats what bar mount the Echo uses. The power head of the Echo is longer then the 20" bar thats on it. LOL



36" or 42"


----------



## Bill G (Jul 30, 2010)

little possum said:


> When you are my age, all you guys seem like a bunch of dried up ol farts
> 
> Any pictures yet???



Yep everyone looks like a old fart to a young chit


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 30, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Lmao I got to work hope yaáll have a blast and post picks. I would not make off with them unless you sold them to me lol. I would make them dirty anyway, mine are all faded but they fire up and get the work done fast. I like that poulan and Mac too!



What is a Mac? LOL that would be the other Mark with the Macs. 




Bill G said:


> 36" or 42"



Thanks, I forgot to add that I have chains for 24, 28, or 32 in 3/8's.


----------



## OhioGregg (Jul 30, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Y'all have a blast, and keep them cameras pointing and clicking!
> 
> Gonna be headed down the aisle of our old country church about 3 Sat to give my little sister away to a good guy, and chainsaw owner (even if it's a 455R LOL). Wish dad was still here to do the job, but I'll fill the shoes best I can.
> 
> ...



Steve, I have seen adds on TV for that beer this summer, first I ever heard of it. I'm sure its available some where around here. Its just that when I buy beer, I prefer Miller High Life.  LOL
I'm willing to try most anything though...Even saws not made by Poulan, and beer not made by Miller Brewing Co. LOL


Gregg,


----------



## little possum (Jul 30, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Well young pup, since you asked, here a few of this ole farts saws I kinda plan on bringing. Maybe you should come over and show me how to drop start this 1100? If you can do that, I'll bring the 71-A out for you to do as well.


Ill be glad too  Nice gang of saws



OhioGregg said:


> I hear ya LP, when I was your age, I thought the same thing!!!
> 
> Now Steve, (67Mustang) he's got me beat..He's old..LOL
> 
> ...


LOL, Steve isnt old, he is aged with knowledge 



TRI955 said:


> I have a 288 for you to try too Zach!!!


And Id love to. :drool: Probably close to starting my 672 it has a certain technique or you will yank the starter pawls out.


----------



## whitedogone (Jul 30, 2010)

Got any limbs that need cut? I'm thinking about bringing my new pole saw:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 30, 2010)

OhioGregg said:


> Steve, I have seen adds on TV for that beer this summer, first I ever heard of it. I'm sure its available some where around here. Its just that when I buy beer, I prefer Miller High Life.  LOL
> I'm willing to try most anything though...Even saws not made by Poulan, and beer not made by Miller Brewing Co. LOL
> 
> 
> Gregg,



Do not despair Gregg, for Leinies is owned by Miller. So you're not really cheating on your High Life, you're just hanging out with it's cousins for the day!


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 30, 2010)

whitedogone said:


> Got any limbs that need cut? I'm thinking about bringing my new pole saw:



LMAO....


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 30, 2010)

whitedogone said:


> Best get on the road. Make sure to tell Nik you need to head WEST.





Andyshine77 said:


> Which way is that again??





wendell said:


> East
> 
> Go east, young man, go east!





Andyshine77 said:


> OK that's what I thought.:greenchainsaw:


Chit, thanks a lot guys, now I'm really confused. Ok, so, do I go left or right out of the driveway? (and don't give me that crap about; you live in a court so it doesn't matter):biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 30, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> Chit, thanks a lot guys, now I'm really confused. Ok, so, do I go left or right out of the driveway? (and don't give me that crap about; you live in a court so it doesn't matter):biggrinbounce2:



I think I remember now, you got lost going to a gtg right:monkey:


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 30, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> I think I remember now, you got lost going to a gtg right:monkey:



It's all in the way you look at it. They were doing construction on the main road so we took the "scenic" route.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 30, 2010)

Does anybody know _approximately_ how many minutes of video a 1gb card will hold on a Cannon Power Shot ? I never used it to video before.


----------



## wendell (Jul 30, 2010)

Heading out in a few minutes and my meeting on the way isn't going to last as long as I thought so I will be there sometime this afternoon. See you all there!!


----------



## wendell (Jul 30, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Does anybody know _approximately_ how many minutes of video a 1gb card will hold on a Cannon Power Shot ? I never used it to video before.



I don't think it is a lot. Maybe an hour?


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 30, 2010)

wendell said:


> Heading out in a few minutes and my meeting on the way isn't going to last as long as I thought so I will be there sometime this afternoon. See you all there!!



Drive safe... see you in the mornin.


----------



## OhioGregg (Jul 30, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Does anybody know _approximately_ how many minutes of video a 1gb card will hold on a Cannon Power Shot ? I never used it to video before.



I have a Kodak camera that will take video, with a 4gb card. I think it will do 30 minutes. I think ya need a larger card to do a lot of video.


Gregg,


----------



## OhioGregg (Jul 30, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, Anyone know what Rt.24 across Indiana is like?
Seems I'll be takin that route. It appears as though it might be a divided highway at least. A little quicker than a 2 lane cross country jaunt. 


Gregg,


----------



## gink595 (Jul 30, 2010)

24 is a nice stretch of road, jogs around a bit in Huntington and LoganSport but it is a decent drive, but not the fastest one. I think Speed is 60 on it in the long stretches.


----------



## OhioGregg (Jul 30, 2010)

gink595 said:


> 24 is a nice stretch of road, jogs around a bit in Huntington and LoganSport but it is a decent drive, but not the fastest one. I think Speed is 60 on it in the long stretches.



Thanks Frank Thats kinda what it looked like to me. Just a couple towns to negotiate. Will be takin Rt.30 to Fort Wayne, then south down to Rt.24.


Gregg,


----------



## gink595 (Jul 30, 2010)

You might want to look at taking 30 to 469(bypass of Ft. Wayne) to I-69 South and then pick up 24 west, that way you won't have to drive through the middle of Downtown Ft. Wayne.


----------



## OhioGregg (Jul 30, 2010)

gink595 said:


> You might want to look at taking 30 to 469(bypass of Ft. Wayne) to I-69 South and then pick up 24 west, that way you won't have to drive through the middle of Downtown Ft. Wayne.



Yep!! Thats the plan that mapquest gives me..LOL


Gregg,


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 30, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> It's all in the way you look at it. They were doing construction on the main road so we took the "scenic" route.



Don't try that pathetic excuse! You weren't the only person that had to go around that road block. You're just the only one that took 2 hours to get back on track:greenchainsaw:


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 30, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Does anybody know _approximately_ how many minutes of video a 1gb card will hold on a Cannon Power Shot ? I never used it to video before.



Not enough to hardly bother. If you want to shoot video, you'll have to get a much larger card.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 30, 2010)

Aright, just got home from golfing and got the coolers loaded to head to the river...Won't be back around til late tonight...

I promise if you can find Iroquois, you'll find the GTG...I will have a sign on route 52 just south of town...Hope everyone has a safe trip...Talk to you all tonight or in the morning...


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 30, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Don't try that pathetic excuse! You weren't the only person that had to go around that road block. You're just the only one that took 2 hours to get back on track:greenchainsaw:



Oh really "Miss GPS"?:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 30, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> Oh really "Miss GPS"?:biggrinbounce2:



Hehehe. Not my fault you forgot yours at home.

What do you think? If I left right now, I could be there by tomorrow morning. I do have my 440 and 346 with me, lol. Actually I do. The city museum next to my BILs house where we'll be next week has some more tree work that needs done. I'd be lying if I didn't say I wasn't looking forward far more to that than I am about spending today at Magic Kingdom. Oh well, Anna will be grown before I know it. Got to make these few years count.


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 30, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Hehehe. Not my fault you forgot yours at home.
> 
> What do you think? If I left right now, I could be there by tomorrow morning. I do have my 440 and 346 with me, lol. Actually I do. The city museum next to my BILs house where we'll be next week has some more tree work that needs done. I'd be lying if I didn't say I wasn't looking forward far more to that than I am about spending today at Magic Kingdom. Oh well, Anna will be grown before I know it. Got to make these few years count.



Take a flight to Indy and we'll pick you up on our way. Call your bro and tell him which of your saws to bring to my place and you're covered there too!


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 30, 2010)

These are the saws I will be bringing. I will have some longer bars for the big stuff.


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 30, 2010)

I finally got 3 saws in the truck.
Been workin on the old GTGmobile.
Gotta hurry and get myself a nap.
Figureing on pulling out about 2am.


Mike


----------



## TRI955 (Jul 30, 2010)

Well, life happens, I'm not gonna make this GTG after all. I really think this will be one of the best so far that I could have attended. I'm really upset about it but it is out of my hands, sorry Sean....


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 30, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Well, life happens, I'm not gonna make this GTG after all. I really think this will be one of the best so far that I could have attended. I'm really upset about it but it is out of my hands, sorry Sean....






MAN!!!

That SUX!

What are Mike and I gonna do without our other brother Darryl???

Whatever happened, I'm sorry.
I know it has to be pretty bad for you to miss this one!


Mike


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 30, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Well, life happens, I'm not gonna make this GTG after all. I really think this will be one of the best so far that I could have attended. I'm really upset about it but it is out of my hands, sorry Sean....



Man am I disapointed, but I understand. We will take plenty of pictures for you. 

Just came in for supper then back out to the shop to see if I can get this rinky dink throttle linkage on this Husky 1100 to straighten out. I had forgot that this one needed attention. 

Every thing else is looking good. 

I'll check back later, so you guys let me know if there is anything else you need me to bring.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 30, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> I finally got 3 saws in the truck.
> Been workin on the old GTGmobile.
> Gotta hurry and get myself a nap.
> Figureing on pulling out about 2am.
> ...



I was hopeing I would hear from you telling me to look out. LOL 

Sounds like Shiela's up and running and coming with you and that is a great thing.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 30, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Well, life happens, I'm not gonna make this GTG after all. I really think this will be one of the best so far that I could have attended. I'm really upset about it but it is out of my hands, sorry Sean....



That sucks Mike... I hope to see you at the next one.


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 30, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Well, life happens, I'm not gonna make this GTG after all. I really think this will be one of the best so far that I could have attended. I'm really upset about it but it is out of my hands, sorry Sean....



that sucks but life does happen. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 30, 2010)

The truck is loaded, just got to load the saws in the morning. I _think_ I remembered everything. I made 5 pounds of jerky today (before dried). I was out of the Hickory seasoning (which I like best) so I made a cajun/roasted pepper batch.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 30, 2010)

Just got the pleasure of coming home to a water heater leaking thru the utility room ceiling.......I think it was just the shut off valve, but we will see...

Mark and Steve made it into town this afternoon and got to enjoy a little of the night life in Iroquois...Sorry guys...LOL...Not really sure where all the people came from, but it is a small town and there is not much going on...

Everybody have a safe trip and I will talk to you tomorrow...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jul 30, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Well, life happens, I'm not gonna make this GTG after all. I really think this will be one of the best so far that I could have attended. I'm really upset about it but it is out of my hands, sorry Sean....



No problem Mike, we will catch you on the flip side...Take care...


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 31, 2010)

I got everything loaded and ready to go. Not without the useal troubles though. 

Went to gas the 3700 and found that off brand fuel line had stiffend up something fierce, so I had to change that out. Then I tried to fix the throttle linkage on the 1100 because it kept falling off the last time I used it. Well I made it worse and hacked it up trying to fix it and cussed at it a bit. 

Did you guys know the throttle linkage on a 1100 is the biggest joke in the world? What a POS setup. Anyway I just about threw it across the shop. 

Needless to say it aint coming tomorrow, so I dug out the Echo CS-900 and got it going so I'm bringing it instead. 

So see you guys in the morning, probably not too early, maybe 9am.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 31, 2010)

Drive safe all... see you in the morning.


----------



## Bill G (Jul 31, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Did you guys know the throttle linkage on a 1100 is the biggest joke in the world? What a POS setup. Anyway I just about threw it across the shop.
> 
> Needless to say it aint coming tomorrow, so I dug out the Echo CS-900 and got it going so I'm bringing it instead.
> 
> So see you guys in the morning, probably not too early, maybe 9am.



I can throw you a 2100 for parts


----------



## rms61moparman (Jul 31, 2010)

The Missus and I are headed your way.
See ya around 9 or 10 hopefully.


Mike


----------



## OhioGregg (Jul 31, 2010)

Guess I'm ready to roll west bound..


Gregg,


----------



## FATGUY (Jul 31, 2010)

we're mobile!


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 31, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> we're mobile!



I know its way out of the way but I will leave a light on just in case:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## heimannm (Jul 31, 2010)

*From nearby Kentland, IN*

From 6:00 'till about 7:30 this morning it was raining off and on with a bit of lightening thrown in just for good measure. Looks to be breaking up in the west now and hopefully the rain has past. 

I haven't been outside yet, but now I wonder if I'll need a sweat shirt for this morning. Certainly didn't plan on that when I left packed on Tuesday and left in 90° temperatures.

Hope to see a few of you there today...

Mark


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 31, 2010)

Was kinda waiting to see if the rain was stoppin, it isnt so I rearraged some boxes in the truck to keep saws dry. I'm now on my way and will be there in about a hour and a half.


----------



## blsnelling (Jul 31, 2010)

You guys have an awesome time today!!!!!!!!!! I can't imagine the talk about a sweatshirt. We about roasted to death in Magic Kindom yesterday! Getting ready to head to Clear Water Beach today.


----------



## little possum (Jul 31, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> You guys have an awesome time today!!!!!!!!!! I can't imagine the talk about a sweatshirt. We about roasted to death in Magic Kindom yesterday! Getting ready to head to Clear Water Beach today.


How bout some pictures of the water,  planning a scuba trip down there next year

Ya'll have a blast, and be careful!


----------



## Wild Knight (Jul 31, 2010)

What a great GTG, Sean. The Wild Thing shootout was awesome.


----------



## breymeyerfam (Jul 31, 2010)

Sean, thanks for a good time today! Great gtg. I love the idea of poor man"s saw build! i hate wildthings, but Ed's made me want to get one. guess we will have to make the wildthing races an every gtg event. Did i mention the FOOD... *GREAT* Thanks again!


----------



## biggenius29 (Jul 31, 2010)

I hope you guys had a great time. I ended up having to work all day. The past 2 days we got rid of 1/2 million gallons of pig ####. Now that the rain stopped.


----------



## wendell (Jul 31, 2010)

Back safe and sound. 535 miles round trip. Sean, thanks for an awesome time and even better food. So great to meet you all!

Most Impressive Saw of the GTG? Ed's Wild Thing. Who woulda thunk it.


----------



## boda65 (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't think this GTG really happened. Pictures? Videos? You know the rules!!


----------



## cbfarmall (Jul 31, 2010)

wendell said:


> Most Impressive Saw of the GTG? Ed's Wild Thing. Who woulda thunk it.



That's no joke. I thought we had some BIG saws running somewhere and all I see are little purple and green saws making all the racket!

The food was great. Sean sure went above and beyond to make this a nice event. Seems half the neighborhood stopped by to see what going on.

Should be some good pictures up sooner or later

Chris B.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 31, 2010)

Did fatguy find it:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jul 31, 2010)

Had an awesome time! And what a turn out, most I've seen at a GTG yet.

Sean the food was great, thanks for having us.

Only had time to take a few quick pics, as I was pretty busy setting up my saws. I also have some video, I'll try and get it up asap.

Anyway here they are.










Wild Knight and his screaming 441, it's a 372 killer.


----------



## wendell (Jul 31, 2010)

I've just spent an hour trying to figure out how to transfer my video off my camera onto my computer. None of the videos I took today are showing up and some that I've already deleted are. Crazy. It's worked fine before. Not sure what is going on. I guess I'll try and figure it out tomorrow because right now it has me kinda pissed off.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 1, 2010)

wendell said:


> I've just spent an hour trying to figure out how to transfer my video off my camera onto my computer. None of the videos I took today are showing up and some that I've already deleted are. Crazy. It's worked fine before. Not sure what is going on. I guess I'll try and figure it out tomorrow because right now it has me kinda pissed off.



That's too bad hope you get it working.

Videos processing, it's unedited and about 7 minutes long so it's going to take some time, but it'll be up pretty soon.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Aug 1, 2010)

540 miles round trip and worth every mile traveled. Thanks again Sean great event and as others have shared the food was incredible. 
Was great to put faces with the names of people that I've corresponded with for the past few years. Pretty awe inspiring when you hear a dozen saws from wild things to an 090G all running at the same time. 
I'll try and get some pictures up tomorrow.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 1, 2010)

Finally here's the video, I was just walking around taking video, nothing really specific. The video was pretty long so I reduced the quality a bit to speed things up a bit.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/h4Zrg-OxMNs&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/h4Zrg-OxMNs&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for posting the pics and vid Andre. Looks like you guys had an AWESOME time! How'd the WT racing go? Did the 2375s or 4018s seem to be stonger?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 1, 2010)

The 2375's were stronger. Ed's Wild Thing with the big carb + K&N filter was the strongest by a long mile.


----------



## Bill G (Aug 1, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> The 2375's were stronger. Ed's Wild Thing with the big carb + K&N filter was the strongest by a long mile.



That was one sweet saw. I wonder what the top of the piston looked like???? If ya pull off the filter and put a stock cover on it that saw would wipe up at the Dubuque race later today.

Bill


----------



## TRWTech (Aug 1, 2010)

*Here's a few pics from yesterday*

Mark burying the 840 in some big wood 






Wild Knight making chips with one of Mark's SP 125s






Arrowhead with the not-so-stockish Wild Thing





I'll try to post some more if work slows down today


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 1, 2010)

This was the first GTG I have ever been to. I do not see how any others could have topped this one!!! The weather was great, beautiful location, plenty of wood and fantastic food .... It was great to finally meet some of the members. There was a ton of cool old saws there, Mark with his Macs. I got to run one of his SP125's... :drool:, bowsaw and others. Bill G had many awesome torque monsters.... I got to run his 090.... Cbfarmall had some mean old saws... I think he did most of the cutting in the biggest wood. I got to run his Homelite 750  that saw is strong. ModifiedMark with plenty of Poulans.... I could not believe how freaking smooth and powerful they were. The older Poulans are smoother than my new Stihls. Also many more members with super cool saws. Well.... I better start posting some pics. If I mis-name you in the pic, please correct me. Sean, you put together the most incredible event I have ever been to. Did I mention the food was AWESOME??? Thanks to you and your family for on heck of a day!!! 

Cbfarmall getting one of his beasts ready....






Some of his saws....






I believe this was Bowtechmadman's rig and cool saws...






From left to right... Moparman, Nik, Wildknight, Andy..... getting there saws ready.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 1, 2010)

First off I want to say a big thanks to Sean,his family and friends for a first rate shindig. You sir have set the bar very high for how to put on a GTG. 

What a great spread for lunch. 

Second, what a great time it was to see familiar faces and meeting new ones to put names with. Great people all around

Lots of great saws to be seen and run as well, from antique to new. 

Ed did have a couple dandys, that P-62 was beautiful and ran awsome, his WT not so beautiful but what a runner! That saw would humble lots of bigger name brand saws for sure. 

Andy, that was a great idea to just wander with that video camera, it really caught alot of what was going on. 

I got tied up with the goings on and didn't take as many pictures as I wanted to, but here are a couple that have not been shown yet. I'll try to put names to pictures but I'm bad with names so someone correct me if I get any wrong. 

Here is Ed with his screaming and gorgeous P-62. That saw to me was the best of show. 





Mopar Mike with one of his famous "Ole Green Junks" and Andyshine with a newer Stihl. 





Levi and his Stihls





Ohio Greg and his nice Poulan 245A. cbfarmall/Chis is in the background checking out the big log. 





Mark H and his beautiful Mac


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 1, 2010)

Our host Sean and some friends in front of Marks Mac's





Bowtech Rod giving Chris's 750 a run. What a strong saw! 





Chris with a Poulan Pro 475





Andy and a big Stihl





Super3 Mike with a CS-900EVL Echo


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 1, 2010)

Here's a pic of ModMark getting ready...






Here's Mike (Super3) getting his saws ready...






I think Mark (Heimannam) was first to tackle the big wood...










Nik makin some chips.... bowtechmadman to the left






Mod Mark going to town....






Mike (super3) noodling..... 






Wendell making the pile larger.... JimM far feft.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 1, 2010)

Sean and his 2 man. It ran some LOL. 









Andy and a piped 3400! 





The Homelite vrs Mac shootout. 





Another Homelite/Mac run.


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 1, 2010)

Trwtech (left) and Bigrod (right).... real cool guys. 






Chris (cbfarmall) in the big wood....


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 1, 2010)

Glad to see you up and posting those pictures Ed. What a great time. 

It was a good time hanging around the fire, having a few cold ones and hearing Mike play the guitar. 

I got in around midnight and I'm working my way to the shop to unload the truck and clean up a bunch of saws.


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 1, 2010)

Super3 Mike, Bill G and his son....







Some of Bill G's awesome saws...






OhioGreg cutting some hardwood.... Levi and Nik in the background.






Moparman Mike getting ready to make some Cedar chips.... BigRod on the left.






Andy cutting some hard Hickory...


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 1, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Glad to see you up and posting those pictures Ed. What a great time.
> 
> It was a good time hanging around the fire, having a few cold ones and hearing Mike play the guitar.
> 
> I got in around midnight and I'm working my way to the shop to unload the truck and clean up a bunch of saws.



I got home around 7pm, I got there at 6:50am. I wish I could have stayed and had some beer and heard Mike on the guitar. I was beat... only slept less than 2 hours the night before.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 1, 2010)

Look like ya-all had some fun


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 1, 2010)

Bowtechmadman cutting the hardwood...







Levi and Sean with the old Mall....






A super nice guy, HeadleyJ setting up his mill... 

















HeadleyJ, Bigrod and Sean checking out the beautiful Cedar....


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 1, 2010)

Wendell's Kita.... he let me run it, I was very impressed, great saw. 






Mike with my P62...






ModMark, Bowtech and MoparMike






Mark in the Hickory....


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for posting the pics. They're really nice for those of us that couldn't be there.


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 1, 2010)

Wild Knight with his badazz Stihl, I forgot to ask to run it  Andy waiting his turn.... 






Marks awesome Macs..... 






ModMark back in the big wood....






One of my highlights of the day.... I got to run a bow saw for the first time. 






Levi with his piped 660, this saw had stock chain and was so fast through the wood it was hard to even time. I had the privilege of running it.... ear protection is a *MUST!! *


----------



## TRWTech (Aug 1, 2010)

*a few more...*

Super3 (Mike) taking a turn on the SP125





Andy running in the big wood





headleyj (Josh) and Bigrod (Rod) giving Josh's 395XP a workout in some nice cedar


----------



## TRWTech (Aug 1, 2010)

Levi making some chips








Here's a great group of guys: Arrowhead (Ed), ModMark (Mark), and Super3 (Mike)







Noodles anyone?


----------



## wendell (Aug 1, 2010)

Mark with his bow saw

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Tu0Pji3As8g&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Tu0Pji3As8g&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## wendell (Aug 1, 2010)

Ed, Mark and Andre'

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/coD7mZ2hWnc&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/coD7mZ2hWnc&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## wendell (Aug 1, 2010)

Sean

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WJJShUFcwxQ&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WJJShUFcwxQ&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## wendell (Aug 1, 2010)

Everybody sure love that silver maple trunk!

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JHFLf6bxuD0&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JHFLf6bxuD0&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 1, 2010)

What a host! What a setting! What awesome ribs! What a turnout! A big thank you to Sean and his friends and family for hosting an amazing GTG. It was great to see old buddies and meet some new ones. I got to meet a bunch of really good guys I haven't met before. Andre and I had such a good time, we attended twice!


----------



## wendell (Aug 1, 2010)

It's a Wild Thang!!

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gXrF5QQGdE4&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gXrF5QQGdE4&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## cbfarmall (Aug 1, 2010)

Keep the pictures coming guys. I hope someone puts one up of my 7-29. It's about the only saw I had that ran right the whole time.

Chris B.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 1, 2010)

cbfarmall said:


> Keep the pictures coming guys. I hope someone puts one up of my 7-29. It's about the only saw I had that ran right the whole time.
> 
> Chris B.



Well I dont know about that, the 750 ran awsome!


----------



## wendell (Aug 1, 2010)

Mark and Bill

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XWOE_V5UiF0&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XWOE_V5UiF0&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice pictures and videos. Looks like an awesome time.


----------



## wendell (Aug 1, 2010)

More love for the big wood. 

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/l-jkIgvPL24&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/l-jkIgvPL24&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## cbfarmall (Aug 1, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Well I dont know about that, the 750 ran awsome!



Very true. Ran better than I expected. 

It's too bad I didn't drag out the 990D earlier. I set on the big maple and just let it fall thru. That damn Oregon 68 chain I had was junk or something. Kept clogging up and catching. Plus, I should try adjusting my carbs every now and then! Next time, I'll have a short bar/chain for my gear drives.

I'll be ready if you ever have a GTG Mark.

Chris B.


----------



## wendell (Aug 1, 2010)

Mark, again.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3KE4HMg1Lbg&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3KE4HMg1Lbg&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 1, 2010)

wendell said:


> More love for the big wood.
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/l-jkIgvPL24&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/l-jkIgvPL24&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



If thats Chris's 2100, then there is another awsome saw! If its not it is still a awsome saw 



cbfarmall said:


> Very true. Ran better than I expected.
> 
> It's too bad I didn't drag out the 990D earlier. I set on the big maple and just let it fall thru. That damn Oregon 68 chain I had was junk or something. Kept clogging up and catching. Plus, I should try adjusting my carbs every now and then! Next time, I'll have a short bar/chain for my gear drives.
> 
> ...



Yeah I hear you. Yes I keep thinking about it, that is haveing one. If I ever get off this overtime to get it together. I may call you over to give me a hand in setting it up. Might be a winter one, we can always warm up in the shop if we need to. 



wendell said:


> Mark, again.
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3KE4HMg1Lbg&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3KE4HMg1Lbg&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



Boys, I keep telling ya, I really like that 575XP.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 1, 2010)

I forgot to mention a thanks to Baileys for the goodies. 

There good people for sure. 

Rod showed me that Carlton bar he picked up from them for a song, and it looks like I'll be ordering a couple soon as well.


----------



## wendell (Aug 1, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Boys, I keep telling ya, I really like that 575XP.



Yes, it was one smooth saw!


----------



## wendell (Aug 1, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LdN4_bAVIm4&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LdN4_bAVIm4&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## breymeyerfam (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## breymeyerfam (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## wendell (Aug 1, 2010)

Mark (It seems like I could label every post Mark.  It was definitely the name of the day)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tBLPucp-g8Y&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tBLPucp-g8Y&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## breymeyerfam (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## breymeyerfam (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## breymeyerfam (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## wendell (Aug 1, 2010)

Here's a big thank you to everyone who posts video. Crap, does this take a long time.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/saobUGu6RXU&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/saobUGu6RXU&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## breymeyerfam (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## TRWTech (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## breymeyerfam (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## wendell (Aug 1, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qs-YiAxfD1Q&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Qs-YiAxfD1Q&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 1, 2010)

Bill G with _one_ of his 090's... which I got to run also, its awesome. 






Mark and Bill G











Sean running my wildthing...






Andy running Moparmikes Piped Poulan...






Super3 Mike with his Fast Husky...


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 1, 2010)

Well guys... I think this is the last of the pics I have. I'm sorry if I did not get everybody, it was hard to keep track. 

Wild Knight...





Mark H.





Outdoorlivin247 Sean









Breymeyerfam Levi


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks to everyone that came and made yesterday great...Got most everything cleaned up and hauled away or back to where it belongs...

Couple of quick pics, then off to the shower and chair for awhile....

Here is a group picture..






Anybody recognize these?...I think I know whose they are...






What is left of the big log...Have a couple of guys that will be by to pick it up in the next day or two...






Mark in the the BIG log from the butt end...






One bad ass little saw...LOL


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 1, 2010)

WOW great pics and video everyone.

It was a real treat to run the old saws. Mark It was great to finally meet you, I really enjoyed running your big McCulloch saws, Thank you!


----------



## wendell (Aug 1, 2010)

Josh milling. I cut it a little short. After all, how much milling can you watch? :hmm3grin2orange:

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/47N0xuDgg9Q&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/47N0xuDgg9Q&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## OhioGregg (Aug 1, 2010)

Just got back from THE GTG. Had a great time.
Sean and his family really know how to put on one heck of a good time, thats for sure. Thanks for all your hard work.
And thanks for the great breakfast of bacon, eggs, pancakes on the fire thismorning, for us that stayed over night! 
Was a treat to meet all of you fellow AS members that I havn't met before to.
Should thank Bailey's too, for the give aways!! Great AS sponser.

With so many great saws in attendance, its was an amazzing collection to say the least. But, the one saw that really sticks in my mind, was Arrowheads' (Ed's) WildThing... LOL That THING was awsome!!!


Gregg,


----------



## heimannm (Aug 1, 2010)

Chris B, Ohio Gregg, Jeff, Levi, Sean, Ed, Josh, Mark H, Bowtech, ModMark, Super3 Mike, Rod, Steve (Wendell), Andy/Andre, MoparMike, Wild Knight, TRWTech, JimM, ??, BillG, Nick, Nathan G Sorry I can't remember everyone's name and handle together.





Andre (Andyshine), Mark (Heimannm), Mopar Mike, Nik (Fatguy, no one ever explained this nick name to me), Mark M (Modified Mark)





Sean (Outdoorlivin247), Mike (Super 3), Steve (Wendell)





Mopar Mike, Ohio Gregg, Arrowhead Ed

And the most important folks of all






Sean, Ray, and Kathy our most wonderful hosts for the weekend.

What a great time, excellent food, great company, lots of saws, plenty of wood, what more can you say?

Mark


----------



## super3 (Aug 1, 2010)

A big thanks to Sean and all that helped get things ready. Man what a spread for lunch!

Arrowhead,wendell,bowtechmadman,Jim M,TRWTech,BigRod,cbfarmall,heimannm, great to finally meet you guys. 
Good seeing those I've met in the past and bs'in. Missed those that couldn't make it.

What a great day!


----------



## wendell (Aug 1, 2010)

A panoramic view of the beautiful GTG site along the banks of the mighty whatever the name of that river is.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JAwzXyvCfY8&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JAwzXyvCfY8&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## heimannm (Aug 1, 2010)

We had a great time making a mess of the big log, here Chris B is giving a big old Homelite a little work out.





Andre (Andyshine) with some sort of Euro saw in orange and grey





Mopar Mike and a real Poulan saw in the big one





Modified Mark and the P100 getting it done





And a couple of Bill G's saws that qualify for the big wood, Castor (Alpina) 120 and Whitehead with the 820 West Bend power plant





Mark


----------



## heimannm (Aug 1, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Thanks to everyone that came and made yesterday great...Got most everything cleaned up and hauled away or back to where it belongs...
> 
> Anybody recognize these?...I think I know whose they are...



I guess you can keep the chair, I explained to my wife that I left it behind, she's not too upset with that one since she tips over in it from time to time.

Mark


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 1, 2010)

heimannm said:


> I guess you can keep the chair, I explained to my wife that I left it behind, she's not too upset with that one since she tips over in it from time to time.
> 
> Mark



I knew it was yours...I will do my best to make sure you get it back some day...


----------



## wendell (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm all out of rep and there are so many more I want to give out. Thank you all for making it a really great day.

And, thanks again to Sean, Ray, and Kathy and all of the citizens of Iroquois (Was that all of them, Sean? :jester: ) for making it such a great experience.

And did anybody mention the food? Man, that was just amazing!


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 1, 2010)

Sean,

Every GTG I've been to has been special to me, and I know it seems like every one is better than the last.
This one was definitely the best so far.
You define the term "gracious host"!
You went WAY beyond any of our expectations, and we thank you from the bottoms of our hearts.

I was especially impressed by the outpouring of help and support shown by your family, friends, and the entire community in general.
It was good to see that you are as highly regarded in your community, as you are here on AS.
I have never seen NEARLY that many "non saw" people show up at and enjoy a GTG.


Thanks again for all of your hard work and the perfect weather that was supplied per your request of a couple of weeks ago.



Mike and Sheila


----------



## wendell (Aug 1, 2010)

And here it is, the big finale!

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ONS8Z2moLqI&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ONS8Z2moLqI&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

That's all, Folks!

Now I gotta get my butt outside and get some wood split.


----------



## heimannm (Aug 1, 2010)

A few more of the Wildthing class saws


























Whoever came up with the notion for the Wildthing races should get a medal, this may have been the most popular part of the GTG.

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Aug 1, 2010)

And a few of the less common saws

Jeff picked up an old Mall one man and a really cool Disston. The Disston features straddle scratcher chain and a mechanical clutch.


























Thanks for sharing Jeff.

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Aug 1, 2010)

Just for fun...


























Mark


----------



## PB (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks like a great time guys! Good turn out, and lots of saws. Pictures are great too!

This one is my favorite so far. The wife/girlfriend's expression in the background is priceless.


----------



## heimannm (Aug 1, 2010)

Saw groups...


























Mark


----------



## grandpatractor (Aug 1, 2010)

Wish I could have been there but the wedding went well. 
I didn't have to bring out the shotgun!:jawdrop:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey!! That's my saw, lol




heimannm said:


>


----------



## heimannm (Aug 1, 2010)

A few more photo's

Modified Mark brought a few but those saws aren't really yellow and black





I think these came with Andyshine and Fat Guy





Josh (headlyj) and Rod showing off the mill





With milling comes a lot of sharpening





Bill G trying to get the Whitehead/WB820 ready to go. This was one loud saw





Mark


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 1, 2010)

Here are the times on the Wild Things...I have videos of everyone on their own saw I think, but the camera battery is charging and my arse is tired...I will try to get them up tomorrow...




Here are the times on the 8x8 cant...

Ed 2.80
Gregg 4.50
Mike 4.46
Andy 3.50
Brad 3.13
Mark 4.06

And the best all day goes to Andy running Ed's saw...

2.25 :jawdrop:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 1, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Here are the times on the 8x8 cant...
> 
> Ed 2.80
> Gregg 4.50
> ...



Any idea which ones were 2375s and which were 4018s? Mine is a 4018. Kind of hard to put a bigger carb on a strato. I'll be building a 2375 when I get home from vacation.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 1, 2010)

Some really good looking guy running Ed's Wild Thang...

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sVM1eFonGks&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sVM1eFonGks&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## wendell (Aug 1, 2010)

PB said:


> Looks like a great time guys! Good turn out, and lots of saws. Pictures are great too!
> 
> This one is my favorite so far. The wife/girlfriend's expression in the background is priceless.



That's probably because that is her "awfully" wedded husband. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 1, 2010)

wendell said:


> That's probably because that is her "awfully" wedded husband. :hmm3grin2orange:



Lol, Andre's not married


----------



## PB (Aug 1, 2010)

Haha! He will probably see the "death" before the "do us part"!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 1, 2010)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YetvPYPVEVg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YetvPYPVEVg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 1, 2010)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BokcDBwZvys&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BokcDBwZvys&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 1, 2010)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FlcS6L9X2P8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FlcS6L9X2P8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## chainsaw baby (Aug 1, 2010)

wendell said:


> That's probably because that is her "awfully" wedded husband. :hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah, thanks guys. . .i was just takin a break from taking all those pictures  Levi will be posting more tomorrow


----------



## wendell (Aug 1, 2010)

I thought headlyj was Josh. If it's Joel, I apologize. I must have read your name tag wrong.


----------



## wendell (Aug 1, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Lol, Andre's not married



Not Andre, Levi.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 1, 2010)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XxW1ySRFnco&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XxW1ySRFnco&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## wendell (Aug 1, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> Wish I could have been there but the wedding went well.
> I didn't have to bring out the shotgun!:jawdrop:



No pressure there, JD, but Sean has really raised the bar for GTG's. 

Just kidding, you are a great host, too.

Glad to hear the wedding went well!!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 1, 2010)

wendell said:


> I thought headlyj was Josh. If it's Joel, I apologize. I must have read your name tag wrong.



You are correct, it is Josh...


----------



## chainsaw baby (Aug 1, 2010)

I think he was checking to make sure they were still there. . .ha ha ha
Sorry honey i had too. . .you are my awfully wedded husband, love you


----------



## Bigrod (Aug 1, 2010)

This was my first GTG and it won't be my last. Thanks Sean and family for a great time and the food was awesome too. I haven’t seen any pics of everyone stuffing the food in there face, I think all of are hands were full and covered in sauce from the ribs. Don't think you cold have asked for a better day, was beginning to wonder the way it started out. Nice to meet all of ya and put some faces together with names. Maybe next time I'll have a saw or two to bring out. Thanks again.


----------



## heimannm (Aug 1, 2010)

wendell said:


> I thought headlyj was Josh. If it's Joel, I apologize. I must have read your name tag wrong.



It's suposed to be Josh, I got it right the first time and fixed it the second time...

Mark


----------



## Bigrod (Aug 1, 2010)

Big Mac and the boys






Some old boys 






Almost thru


----------



## wendell (Aug 1, 2010)

chainsaw baby said:


> I think he was checking to make sure they were still there. . .ha ha ha
> Sorry honey i had too. . .you are my awfully wedded husband, love you



He's a little young and skinny for man boobs isn't he?


----------



## wendell (Aug 1, 2010)

heimannm said:


> It's suposed to be Josh, I got it right the first time and fixed it the second time...
> 
> Mark



It never dawned on me that you would've made a mistake.  I thought for sure it was me. :monkey:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 1, 2010)

That log don't look so big now does it...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 1, 2010)

My sons, nieces, and nephew had a great time building a castle/fort this morning...


----------



## wendell (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm surprised there were any pieces that big left.


----------



## Bigrod (Aug 1, 2010)

The P62 ripping into a log





This Stihl doesn't cut to bad





The kita showing it can cut just a good





I think this one will make it thru


----------



## Bigrod (Aug 1, 2010)

This old boy can still cut and the saw is doing a fine job too!





This Stihl is spittin out them noodles





Its not the Wild Thing but it still cuts





Making the first cut in the hickory


----------



## Bigrod (Aug 1, 2010)

It still cuts





The Poulan showing its stuff


----------



## wendell (Aug 1, 2010)

boda65 said:


> I don't think this GTG really happened. Pictures? Videos? You know the rules!!



You convinced yet?


----------



## Bigrod (Aug 1, 2010)

Ed shows off the screamin Wild Thing













The Poulan Pro showing what it can do


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 1, 2010)

wendell said:


> You convinced yet?






Thanks Wendell for letting me run that awesome 7300 of yours!!!
That made me want one even more!


Mike


----------



## Bigrod (Aug 1, 2010)

Cuts like new





This little guy can cut too (talkin bout the saw)





Let me show you how its done





Andy shows us all how its really done with the Dolmar
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=145902&stc=1&d=1280718525

Poulan Power


----------



## Bigrod (Aug 1, 2010)

Andy shows us how its really done with the Dolmar


----------



## Bigrod (Aug 1, 2010)

A small pile of chips





Dolmar power -smokin





I think we need a few more discs





I can make some chips too


----------



## wendell (Aug 1, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> Thanks Wendell for letting me run that awesome 7300 of yours!!!
> That made me want one even more!
> 
> Mike



You are more than welcome. It looks like Bigrod even got a picture of it. I do need to get an HD filter for it.


----------



## OhioGregg (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't think you could find a much nicer spot for a GTG. Here are a few pics of the site before the mayhem started. Or as some one said, "The first Annual Iroquois Chainsaw Massacre
























Gregg,


----------



## Bob Wright (Aug 1, 2010)

Great pics guys. Looks like everyone had a good time...Bob


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 1, 2010)

Seans 359 was a fun saw to run.... fast!


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 1, 2010)

I already said it, but it needs repeating.  These old Poulans that Mod Mark and MoparMan Mike have are a treat to run. Well balanced, powerful and super smooth low vibs. I likes um...


----------



## boda65 (Aug 1, 2010)

wendell said:


> You convinced yet?



Yeah, I'm a believer now. Looks like I missed an awesome one. Really enjoying the pics and videos.


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 2, 2010)

I wish I knew this was a Whitehead. It caught my eye in Bills large pile of saws. My father recently told me that's what he used to run... way back in his logging days. He said it would out cut the Homelites the other guys were using. I'd love to know the model he used. This saw of Bills was freaking LOUD.


----------



## Bigrod (Aug 2, 2010)

Heres Chris trying out one of big old boys


----------



## Bill G (Aug 2, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> .....................Yeah I hear you. Yes I keep thinking about it, that is haveing one. If I ever get off this overtime to get it together. I may call you over to give me a hand in setting it up. Might be a winter one, we can always warm up in the shop if we need to.
> ....



Mark,

I would love to see you put on a winter one. That would be a neat change. On second thought Ya know there is something about things in three's. We have met up at two GTG's and the weather has been great. The third time the weather might be a SOB. Awe heck do it anyway at least we can go in the shop and have some High Life if it is 27 below outside.

Bill


----------



## Bill G (Aug 2, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> I wish I knew this was a Whitehead. It caught my eye in Bills large pile of saws. My father recently told me that's what he used to run... way back in his logging days. He said it would out cut the Homelites the other guys were using. I'd love to know the model he used. This saw of Bills was freaking LOUD.





That is a Whitehead Logger 120 with a West Bend 820 engine in it, She is one loud old girl. She kept sucking air bubbles in the fuel line Saturday. After I got unloaded at 2AM I pulled the fuel lines and replaced them again. I hope that cures the bubbles but I cannot test it now as I just got home from a saw race and it is after 3AM. Come up to Baraboo in a few weeks and you can run it. If she still has issues I will bring its twin sister
Bill


----------



## wendell (Aug 2, 2010)

Bill G said:


> Come up to Baraboo in a few weeks and you can run it.



I hope that offer extends to others!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 2, 2010)

Like said earlier, thanks for the great weekend...Back at work to hopefully get rested up......

Would also like to thank my parents for the use of their lot and all their help, my brother and Sooner for slaving over the grills and fire...And last but not least my loving wife for being patient w/ me the last 2 months getting this thing together...


----------



## Farley9n (Aug 2, 2010)

*What A Great GTG!!!*

opcorn:Just spent the better part of the morning viewing the videos and pictures! What a terrific GTG! Beautiful location, super wood, classic saws, and a neat collection of chainsaw enthusiast ("Saw Geeks"?). Really liked the Wildthing coverage. The idea of having those race was an inspiration! Up to this point I have been the only one running a Wildthing here in the pacific northwest but now thats going to change and for the better! You guys have driven up the value on these things!
Thanks for sharing the pictures & videos......Sorta makes me want to head EAST!..............Bob


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 2, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Like said earlier, thanks for the great weekend...Back at work to hopefully get rested up......
> 
> Would also like to thank my parents for the use of their lot and all their help, my brother and Sooner for slaving over the grills and fire...And last but not least my loving wife for being patient w/ me the last 2 months getting this thing together...



Yes!! Please thank your family and Sooner for the absolutely incredible time. I did not see Sooner when I left to personally thank him. My wedding was not as elaborate as what you guys did..... nor as fun either! :hmm3grin2orange:


The next one you have I will reserve the entire weekend off. The only way it could have been better for me would have been to be able to sit around the fire and have a few beers and listen to Mike on the guitar. I will be bringing a tent next time. Plus I would feel better being there to help clean up the next day. Thanks Again Sean!!!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 2, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Yes!! Please thank your family and Sooner for the absolutely incredible time. I did not see Sooner when I left to personally thank him. My wedding was not as elaborate as what you guys did..... *nor as fun either! :hmm3grin2orange:*



I hope your wife don't read that...LOL



Arrowhead said:


> The next one you have I will reserve the entire weekend off. The only way it could have been better for me would have been to be able to sit around the fire and have a few beers and listen to Mike on the guitar. I will be bringing a tent next time. *Plus I would feel better being there to help clean up the next day.* Thanks Again Sean!!!



Clean up wasn't that bad...All the cookies and the big log root swell went acroos the street to the neighbors for camp fire wood...The rest of the big log got flipped w/ the skidder and chunked up w/ the Fiskars...We had everything pretty much done by 2 and didn't really get started until 11...


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm still waiting for the pics Sooner was taking right before the group picture!!!


Mike


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 2, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> I'm still waiting for the pics Sooner was taking right before the group picture!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



LOL...

He was using his 35mm camera...I told him to get the disk when he sent off the film and I would pay for it...


----------



## Bigrod (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks again Sean it was great. Looks like there will be one not to far away in the Hoosier state. Hope most can make it to that one also. Picked up a 372xp this week.


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 2, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I hope your wife don't read that...LOL



Yea, me to.... It would be hard to start a saw with a broken arm. LOL

Kidding.... she's a good woman, put up with me for 20 years now.


----------



## wendell (Aug 2, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> ... put up with me for 20 years now.



20 years?!? What, did you get married when you were 10?


----------



## leeha (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks like you guys had a awsome time.
From all the pic's a video's i have seen, it was
a GTG that went extremely well. 
Great location, Nice wood and that
big log for the man saws. Hope some day
i can attend a GTG like this one.


Lee


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 2, 2010)

wendell said:


> 20 years?!? What, did you get married when you were 10?



LOL... we been together since high school (1990) and married for 14 years.


----------



## wendell (Aug 2, 2010)

You were in High School for 10 years? :hmm3grin2orange: 

Just funnin' ya!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 2, 2010)

leeha said:


> Looks like you guys had a awsome time.
> From all the pic's a video's i have seen, it was
> a GTG that went extremely well.
> Great location, Nice wood and that
> ...



Lee, it was a open invitation, you were welcome. LOL 

Those ribs alone would have been worth the trip.


----------



## wendell (Aug 2, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Those ribs alone would have been worth the trip.



+1

No :spam: was there!!


----------



## whitedogone (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks like you guys had a great time. Sadly I couldn't make as the better half has me started on a bathroom remodel before deer season. All the pics have me itching to host a GTG. Maybe fall. It'd be nice to do a West IL-IA- MO-WI GTG. Maybe early winter


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 2, 2010)

whitedogone said:


> Looks like you guys had a great time. Sadly I couldn't make as the better half has me started on a bathroom remodel before deer season. All the pics have me itching to host a GTG. Maybe fall. It'd be nice to do a West IL-IA- MO-WI GTG. Maybe early winter






People from Kentucky, Ohio and Tennessee might like to come too!!!LOL



Mike


----------



## whitedogone (Aug 2, 2010)

They'd be wulcome as well


----------



## wendell (Aug 2, 2010)

whitedogone said:


> Maybe early winter



That would be good. I've heard of people that go south in the winter and I'd like to try it.

Check the already scheduled GTG's in MN and IN to avoid conflicts.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 2, 2010)

whitedogone said:


> Looks like you guys had a great time. Sadly I couldn't make as the better half has me started on a bathroom remodel before deer season. All the pics have me itching to host a GTG. Maybe fall. It'd be nice to do a West IL-IA- MO-WI GTG. Maybe early winter



Ok I get it now, a guy makes a few cracks about the Peoples Rebublik of IL and now the Indiana folks can't come.  LOL


----------



## whitedogone (Aug 2, 2010)

wendell said:


> that would be good. I've heard of people that go south in the winter and i'd like to try it.
> 
> Check the already scheduled gtg's in mn and in to avoid conflicts.



lol


----------



## wendell (Aug 2, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Ok I get it now, a guy makes a few cracks about the Peoples Rebublik of IL and now the Indiana folks can't come.  LOL



No, I think it is just you. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## whitedogone (Aug 2, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> Ok I get it now, a guy makes a few cracks about the Peoples Rebublik of IL and now the Indiana folks can't come.  LOL




Hossiers wulcome as well. Heck, you can even bring your guns and we could set up some targets for Sunday.


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 2, 2010)

As long as the rut's not on, count me in.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 2, 2010)

wendell said:


> No, I think it is just you. :hmm3grin2orange:



Thats what I was thinking LOL 



whitedogone said:


> Hossiers wulcome as well. Heck, you can even bring your guns and we could set up some targets for Sunday.



Yes thats good, I have not shot in some time. Got to be carefull transporting firearms in the Peoples Republik though.


----------



## whitedogone (Aug 2, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> As long as the rut's not on, count me in.



I promise it won't be. I hit the stand real hard the week before shotgun.... OK.... for 2 weeks before shotgun.  Should be a good year for nice bucks. Didn't take very many bucks at all last year with all the corn still in. We only shot 2 bucks last year (ussually 8 or so between all of us) And both those were old deer with racks past there prime. We saw very few deer last year. A lot of hours with bow in hand w/o seeing a deer. 












:arg:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 2, 2010)

whitedogone said:


> I promise it won't be. I hit the stand real hard the week before shotgun.... OK.... for 2 weeks before shotgun.  Should be a good year for nice bucks. Didn't take very many bucks at all last year with all the corn still in. We only shot 2 bucks last year (ussually 8 or so between all of us) And both those were old deer with racks past there prime. We saw very few deer last year. A lot of hours with bow in hand w/o seeing a deer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can NEVER hijack any of my threads w/ deer hunting stories...I would take deer hunting over saws any day...Did I just say that on a chainsaw forum...LOL


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 2, 2010)

Talked to my brother tonight and I think he might have got a small itch...He spent his lunch hour designing a CSM...Wanted to know what size bar I had for my 084...LOL...Now if I can just get him interested in two stroke engines...


----------



## Bigrod (Aug 2, 2010)

He was lookin that mill over reel good and said that he would come up with something by the end of the week. Said he would make one for you so you could mill him out some boards.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 2, 2010)

Bigrod said:


> He was lookin that mill over reel good and said that he would come up with something by the end of the week. Said he would make one for you so you could mill him out some boards.



I am sure it will be kick ass...He kinda goes over kill on things...:hmm3grin2orange:...I am sure he is reading this..LOL


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 2, 2010)

Just when I thought this thread couldn't get any better... we got BIG BUCK pics!!


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice Deere. Made some sticks out of that thing in the bucket, I hope?


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 2, 2010)

whitedogone said:


> Looks like you guys had a great time. Sadly I couldn't make as the better half has me started on a bathroom remodel before deer season. All the pics have me itching to host a GTG. Maybe fall. It'd be nice to do a West IL-IA- MO-WI GTG. Maybe early winter



I see a trend starting here. Nobody invites us Minnesotans. We already take alot-I mean alot-of the neverdowells or anything from both IL and IN, especially around the time the welfare checks or cards are handed out. We have to put up with Iowigans fishing our lakes and cluttering up our roads, and then that swamp with little trees and even smaller deer stole our shoreline on Lake Michigan. Fine I won't come to that one either. 

When the heck is it?


----------



## wendell (Aug 2, 2010)

You've got your very own in October.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 3, 2010)

Does anybody recognize this?...Chris found it in the chips on the north side of the big log...Thought there might have been two of them...


----------



## bowtechmadman (Aug 3, 2010)

Now why the buck pics. I've been flingin arrows for the last month the itch is bad enough...geez guys.
You fella's from Illinios already have me jealous of the big critters ya have runnin around.


----------



## cbfarmall (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Does anybody recognize this?...Chris found it in the chips on the north side of the big log...Thought there might have been two of them...



Sean,

Now I know why that washer seemed familiar. It look like one of 2 washers for the lower mount on a Mac 105/125. So, it may belong to Mark and there probably are 2. We'll see if he chimes in.

Chris B.


----------



## whitedogone (Aug 3, 2010)

8433jeff;2370776
Nice Deere. Made some sticks out of that thing in the bucket said:


> Sort of:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## whitedogone (Aug 3, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> Now why the buck pics. I've been flingin arrows for the last month the itch is bad enough...geez guys.
> You fella's from Illinios already have me jealous of the big critters ya have runnin around.



I just started pulling the Mathews back myself. Aug and sept are tough months to make it thru. I got to get going on redoing a couple of plots soon. I've always got a extra stand or two and am always looking for someone to bowhunt with. I mostly go it alone and the wife doesn't care for that.


----------



## heimannm (Aug 3, 2010)

cbfarmall said:


> Sean,
> 
> Now I know why that washer seemed familiar. It look like one of 2 washers for the lower mount on a Mac 105/125. So, it may belong to Mark and there probably are 2. We'll see if he chimes in.
> 
> Chris B.



Now that you mention it they do look familiar, I didn't think anything fell off during the GTG but I will have to look over the three SP's tonight and see if any are missing parts.

Thanks for the heads up...

Mark


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 3, 2010)

whitedogone said:


> I just started pulling the Mathews back myself. Aug and sept are tough months to make it thru. I got to get going on redoing a couple of plots soon. *I've always got a extra stand or two and am always looking for someone to bowhunt with*. I mostly go it alone and the wife doesn't care for that.



Really...:monkey:


----------



## headleyj (Aug 3, 2010)

wendell said:


> I thought headlyj was Josh. If it's Joel, I apologize. I must have read your name tag wrong.



no it's Josh - you got it right


----------



## headleyj (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Talked to my brother tonight and I think he might have got a small itch...He spent his lunch hour designing a CSM...Wanted to know what size bar I had for my 084...LOL...Now if I can just get him interested in two stroke engines...



your brother was hilarious - you could see those wheels just-a-turnin when we were talking about improvements to the stock Alaskan design


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 3, 2010)

headleyj said:


> your brother was hilarious - you could see those wheels just-a-turnin when we were talking about improvements to the stock Alaskan design



When I talked to him he was talking about roller guides and all kinds of things...Will see what it turns into...


----------



## Bigrod (Aug 3, 2010)

I did have to use the chainsaw to cut my shooting lanes!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 3, 2010)

Some more pics...


Mike and his 261/2






Andy and his little saw...






Nik running Ed's P62






Some of the milled cedar...






Josh running his mill...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 3, 2010)

One of Mike on guitar...Thank God we don't have video of me trying to remember how to play...


----------



## whitedogone (Aug 3, 2010)

Bigrod said:


> I did have to use the chainsaw to cut my shooting lanes!



Looks like your sawer got tangled up in your jacket.


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 3, 2010)

Bigrod said:


> I did have to use the chainsaw to cut my shooting lanes!



Nice Buck!! Looks like an oldie. Awesome mass and brow tines.


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 3, 2010)

That was an awesome saw to run...


----------



## wendell (Aug 3, 2010)

Now I also have to congratulate Sean on picking such a great day for the GTG. I didn't have to be in the office until this afternoon so was out stacking wood this morning until about 1:00. Holy crap, thank goodness we didn't have it today!


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 3, 2010)

wendell said:


> Now I also have to congratulate Sean on picking such a great day for the GTG. I didn't have to be in the office until this afternoon so was out stacking wood this morning until about 1:00. Holy crap, thank goodness we didn't have it today!



Your not kidding, I was spraying some fertilizer on the garden today. Within 5 minutes I was drenched. 90% humidity... NO breeze. 

Thank you Wendell for all the great video you took... that takes a lot of time. Thanks to everybody for all the pics... lots of pics makes any GTG thread that much better.


----------



## whitedogone (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## heimannm (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Does anybody recognize this?...Chris found it in the chips on the north side of the big log...Thought there might have been two of them...



Hey Sean, I found the saw that was missing those parts - SP125. If you found both of them I'll take them. There may have been a screw in the mix as well. Check your PM for details.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## cbfarmall (Aug 3, 2010)

heimannm said:


> Hey Sean, I found the saw that was missing those parts - SP125. If you found both of them I'll take them. There may have been a screw in the mix as well. Check your PM for details.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark



Mark,

He may have to sift thru 50lbs of chips!! Seriously, my 2100 exhaust was blowing away the sawdust and uncovered them. I managed to fish out the one you see but couldn't find the other fast enough. Never saw any screw. Maybe a strong magnet will pull it up.

Did my Homelite bail out your Mac? Just asking...

Chris B.


----------



## heimannm (Aug 3, 2010)

Ouch!

The truth really hurts again...

Mark


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 3, 2010)

*What saws impressed you the most?*

I know we all took our turns running other each others saws and would like each of you to list 3 saws that left a good impression on you. I know its hard but only 3 that surprised you. 

Ed's Wildthing don't count as I know it left a impression on everyone. 

My 3 which were hard to pick were 

Ed's Pioneer P-62 because it just felt so good, looked good and ran like a banshee. 

Chris's Homelite 750 because it was so much lighter then it looked and ran so strong it just waded through the wood effortlessly. 

I'm going to include my own saw in this as I had not run it since I got it but my Echo CS-900EVL really surprised me. It just ran so smooth and pulled that 32" bar so easy it surprised me a bunch. Not the fastest, not slow but you could really lean on it and it kept pulling like a freight train.


----------



## wendell (Aug 3, 2010)

That's a little tough. I didn't realize there was going to be a quiz.

The P62, a 385XP and of course, Mark's SP125.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 3, 2010)

wendell said:


> That's a little tough. I didn't realize there was going to be a quiz.
> 
> The P62, a 385XP and of course, Mark's SP125.



Dont worry this quiz is only worth 95% of your final grade for the year. 

I can't argue with your picks. I have run the 385 before and it reminds me of my 575XP being so smooth and all. The SP125 was awsome as well but I was expecting that.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 3, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> I know we all took our turns running other each others saws and would like each of you to list 3 saws that left a good impression on you. I know its hard but only 3 that surprised you.



I would have to agree on Ed's P-62. That was an awesome machine!

I ran someones Partner 7000 that was a lot more saw than I ever thought it would be.
But I guess the one that surprised me the most, especially in light of all the negative press that I've read about them was some old Geezer's Husky 575!

That saw is as smooth as a Dolmar, pulled like an old Poulan and had a sound all its own. 


Mike


----------



## wendell (Aug 3, 2010)

Modifiedmark said:


> The SP125 was awsome as well but I was expecting that.



The only reason I show up to GTG's is to run Mark's SP125.


----------



## wendell (Aug 3, 2010)

And there was an orange and white saw (or was it creamsicle and cream) that wasn't too bad but I don't remember too much about it. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 3, 2010)

Unfortunately, I did not have a chance to run half the saws that were there. My how time flys when your having fun! A couple of the saws I wanted to... 372 and 441. They were there, and I'm sure the offer was there, I spent a lot of time BS'n though.

First was the old Poulans.... not sure of the models or the owners. ModMark, MoparMike and Ohiogreg had them. I ran a bunch of them. I was truly surprised by power, low vibs and well balanced.

True pulling power/torque went to Mark H. (help me out Mark) it was the gear drive Mac that you said you put a different gear in. That thing was un-stoppable! The SP125 was awesome as well. Chris's 750 was a freaking beast also! Bill Gs 090 was a treat!!

A few modern saws that I _really_ liked were Seans 359. Wendells Kita (7900)... now I know what all the fuss is about!  Super3 Mikes 262 was smoking fast.

Sorry Mark, I had to make 3 categories instead. It's kinda like drinking only 1 beer... lol


----------



## wendell (Aug 3, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> A few modern saws that I _really_ liked were Seans 359.



Yeah, I heard good things about it. I sure wish he would've let me run it.


----------



## wendell (Aug 3, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> A few modern saws that I _really_ liked were... Wendells Kita (7900)... now I know what all the fuss is about!



I'm really glad you liked it. It really started coming into its own this weekend which was about its 5th-6th tank of fuel so I guess it does take about 5 to break them in.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 4, 2010)

The stock 7900's are strong saws, as are the old Poulan's. I've always liked the 575 Husky.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Aug 4, 2010)

Now why do you want to ask such a tough question. Afraid there were more than 3 that suprised / was really impressed with.
Ed's P62 what a saw
Nik's 361 (i'm not a lover of this saw in stock form) I was shocked how well it pulled a 28" bar, granted it's not stock by any means
3 way tie for 3rd, Mark's 5200, Mike's 3400 on pipe, Mikes little kita


----------



## Wild Knight (Aug 4, 2010)

Paradigm changers for me:

Mike's 6400 smoking the 361

Chris's old beasts, more saw than I want to carry in the woods

All of Mark's old Macs, those were fun to run


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 4, 2010)

Wild Knight said:


> Paradigm changers for me:
> 
> *Mike's 6400 smoking the 361*
> 
> ...




lol, if I gotta lose, I'm glad it was to a Dolmar. (Although, I do want a rematch, and this time we'll pull the same size bar).
the saws that left the biggest impressions on me were Ed's infamous 2 (P62, WT) and your 441. I expected it to be a monster, but was still surprised.


----------



## heimannm (Aug 4, 2010)

I generally know better than to run anyone elses saws since that would only mean I have to have even more...but Chris's 750 was a sweet one for sure.

Arrowhead - The gear drive McCulloch is my 1-85 with the 2:1 gear set. I got the saw off e-bay from Sawking, nobody else wanted it evidently since it was an older gear drive but the 1-85 engine is pretty close to the kart engines from what I have been told. It is "only" 95 cc but does pull pretty nicely.

Mark


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 4, 2010)

wendell said:


> Yeah, I heard good things about it. I sure wish he would've let me run it.



It was there all day...:monkey:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 4, 2010)

heimannm said:


> Hey Sean, I found the saw that was missing those parts - SP125. If you found both of them I'll take them. There may have been a screw in the mix as well. Check your PM for details.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark



I will have my brother run down there w/ his metal detector and try to find them...


----------



## wendell (Aug 4, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> It was there all day...:monkey:



I know. I was just teasing you. It was my own fault. I should've taken a little less video and run some more saws. I didn't even get to play with any of Chris' saws.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 4, 2010)

wendell said:


> I know. I was just teasing you. It was my own fault. I should've taken a little less video and run some more saws. I didn't even get to play with any of Chris' saws.



From talking to my mom last night, you should have done a little less working on saws...:dunno:...LOL...


----------



## wendell (Aug 4, 2010)

Well, there was that, too.

Probably could've done a little less eating, too. 

Actually, that would've been a mistake.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 4, 2010)

wendell said:


> Well, there was that, too.
> 
> Probably could've done a little less eating, too.
> 
> Actually, that would've been a mistake.



Which saw was giving you fits?...

There was still food left over...:spam:


----------



## wendell (Aug 4, 2010)

The 7901's L was too high and was flooding out when I tried to restart it. Thanks to Andy, that is now resolved. And, then, I was trying to get the XL2 started after many years of sitting on the shelf.

You know how that turned out.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 4, 2010)

wendell said:


> The 7901's L was too high and was flooding out when I tried to restart it. Thanks to Andy, that is now resolved. And, then, I was trying to get the XL2 started after many years of sitting on the shelf.
> 
> You know how that turned out.



Did you get the little XL2 fixed?...

If I have another GTG, I will have a workbench set up for people to use...


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 4, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Did you get the little XL2 fixed?...
> 
> If I have another GTG, I will have a workbench set up for people to use...



yeah, geez Sean, you didn't do enough for people.....


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 4, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> yeah, geez Sean, you didn't do enough for people.....



I think/know I can do better...


----------



## wendell (Aug 4, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Did you get the little XL2 fixed?...
> 
> If I have another GTG, I will have a workbench set up for people to use...



Not yet. I need to go get a pull cord. But, I'm putting in a second wood stove this fall so my priority now is designing the hearth pad/platform it is going to sit on and how I'm going to tile behind it.

So, it is probably going to sit as is for a bit.


----------



## wendell (Aug 4, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I think/know I can do better...



For sure. I was really disappointed you didn't have a mariachi band wandering around and seranading us while we were cutting.


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 4, 2010)

Yeah, a band. And maybe some personal attendants to carry saws, bring us food, work on the saws that need stuff fixed, sharpen chains, take pictures, cut wood, fan us if we get warm. 

Wait; everything up there is the fun part about going to a GTG. We had a little breeze, and it wasn't that warm. And I didn't stay long enough, but Mike played later. Maybe Mike can play guitar instead of run saws.


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 4, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> *When* I have another GTG



Fixed it for ya....


----------



## wendell (Aug 4, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Did you get the little XL2 fixed?...
> 
> *When* I have another GTG *next* year...



I fixed it even more.


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 4, 2010)

8433jeff said:


> And I didn't stay long enough, but Mike played later. Maybe Mike can play guitar instead of run saws.








Mike can't do either one very well!

The eating and the beer, I have down pretty well!LOL


Mike


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 4, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> *Sean* can't do either one very well!
> 
> The eating and the beer, I have down pretty well!LOL
> 
> ...



Fixed it for you...


----------



## grandpatractor (Aug 4, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I think/know I can do better...



Bikini saw wash?:jawdrop:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 4, 2010)

wendell said:


> The 7901's L was too high and was flooding out when I tried to restart it. Thanks to Andy, that is now resolved. And, then, I was trying to get the XL2 started after many years of sitting on the shelf.
> 
> You know how that turned out.



The L was actually way way too rich, I had to turn it in 2+ turns. I thought I'd clarify this so you don't get confused. Is it still running/starting good?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 4, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Did you get the little XL2 fixed?...
> 
> If I have another GTG, I will have a workbench set up for people to use...



That's a good idea actually. The next GTG I'm not going to bring so many saw, it was too much work and I didn't get the time to focus enough on any one saw. I honestly felt a bit like Brad messing with so many saws.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 4, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> That's a good idea actually. The next GTG I'm not going to bring so many saw, it was too much work and I didn't get the time to focus enough on any one saw. I honestly felt a bit like Brad messing with so many saws.



Yeah I was thinking the same thing and maybe bringing completely different ones at that.


----------



## wendell (Aug 4, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> The L was actually way way too rich, I had to turn it in 2+ turns. I thought I'd clarify this so you don't get confused. Is it still running/starting good?



Unfortunately, I've got everything cut up so I haven't got to run it this week. Ed did run it after you had worked on it and it did start fine. Just got a lot of splitting and stacking to do.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 4, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> The L was actually way way too rich, I had to turn it in 2+ turns. I thought I'd clarify this so you don't get confused. Is it still running/starting good?





wendell said:


> Unfortunately, I've got everything cut up so I haven't got to run it this week. Ed did run it after you had worked on it and it did start fine. Just got a lot of splitting and stacking to do.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.



It started and ran great when I ran it. I think you got it set perfect now.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 4, 2010)

wendell said:


> The only reason I show up to GTG's is to run Mark's SP125.



I didn't make this one, but Mark's SP125 and I think it was 797? along with Grandpatractor's 7900 are the 3 coolest saws I ever got to wrap my grubby mitts around.

I HAVE to get my neighbor's 5-49 two man Mac up and going before Woodyman's GTG in Oct.


----------



## Bill G (Aug 5, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> Bikini saw wash?:jawdrop:



Come on here you go


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 5, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> It started and ran great when I ran it. I think you got it set perfect now.



Good to hear. I'm not a big fan of rev-limited saw, even if you know how to tune the high it still takes extra time, and even then it somewhat of an educated guess.


----------



## headleyj (Aug 5, 2010)

well I got the slab of Cedar Sean gave me top coated with Enviro-Tech pour on coating last night - looks pretty good. I'll get pics next week, I'm off tomorrow.....slacker I know.


----------



## wendell (Aug 5, 2010)

headleyj said:


> well I got the slab of Cedar Sean gave me top coated with Enviro-Tech pour on coating last night - looks pretty good. I'll get pics next week, I'm off tomorrow.....slacker I know.



That has got to be absolutely beautiful. I can't wait!


----------



## breymeyerfam (Aug 5, 2010)

headleyj said:


> well I got the slab of Cedar Sean gave me top coated with Enviro-Tech pour on coating last night - looks pretty good. I'll get pics next week, I'm off tomorrow.....slacker I know.



I have to get off my butt and get a mill made! I cant wait to see that cedar slab. Hurry up with the pics.


----------



## Bigrod (Aug 5, 2010)

Did ya sand it down any or just leave it like it was? Should look good either way!


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 5, 2010)

Bill G said:


> Come on here you go



Thats a nice JD colored Efco. I'll see if Ms. 8433 wants to pose for a picture or two with mine.
Maybe I'll get her one of her own.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## wendell (Aug 5, 2010)

wendell said:


> Unfortunately, I've got everything cut up so I haven't got to run it this week. Ed did run it after you had worked on it and it did start fine. Just got a lot of splitting and stacking to do.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.



Actually got a surprise load of elm dropped off in my driveway this morning so did get to run it tonight after work. It is still a touch finicky when you try to restart it in the 5-15 minute range but better than it was and I am learning how to be a little more creative with the choke.

But, tank number 6 was even better than it was at the GTG and then tank number 7 was OMG, this is %*&#*% amazing. I noodled up some 36" trunk pieces faster than I thought was possible. I love this saw!!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 6, 2010)

Good to hear, give the low 1/8 - 1/4 of a turn out, it may now be a bit lean. What fuel are you running? high test is best with a high compression saw like that. The heat can also make saws a bit more finicky, especially with summer mix fuel.


----------



## wendell (Aug 6, 2010)

Will give it a try. I've got a bunch more trunk pieces to noodle tomorrow.

91, no ethanol, Sabre 50:1


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 6, 2010)

wendell said:


> Will give it a try. I've got a bunch more trunk pieces to noodle tomorrow.
> 
> 91, no ethanol, Sabre 50:1



That should work well.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 6, 2010)

wendell said:


> Will give it a try. I've got a bunch more trunk pieces to noodle tomorrow.
> 
> 91, no ethanol, Sabre 50:1



I wish we could get 91 no ethanol here!


----------



## whitedogone (Aug 6, 2010)

What time-day did Andy and Nik get there?


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 6, 2010)

9:00 am (good thing we left Thursday) :greenchainsaw::biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## whitedogone (Aug 6, 2010)

:agree2::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## heimannm (Aug 6, 2010)

They got there a second time around 3:30...

Mark


----------



## wendell (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah, the Nik and Andy 2 for 1 special!


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 6, 2010)

wendell said:


> Yeah, the Nik and Andy 2 for 1 special!




What a BARGAIN!!!
Unless you have to keep them and their friends in beer!!!LOL


Mike


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 6, 2010)

heimannm said:


> They got there a second time around 3:30...
> 
> Mark



we were having too good a time to just attend once!



rms61moparman said:


> What a BARGAIN!!!
> Unless you have to keep them and their friends in beer!!!LOL
> 
> 
> Mike



that could get a little pricey


----------



## Wild Knight (Aug 7, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> What a BARGAIN!!!
> Unless you have to keep them and their friends in beer!!!LOL
> 
> 
> Mike



Why you have to start making your own beer


----------



## headleyj (Aug 10, 2010)

finally got pics of the cedar....we went to NC on vaca and we lost the recharger plug-in - I dug for it this morning, found it and charged it just enough to snap a few pics. THis is with 2 coats of Enviro-Tek (sp?) Lite pour-on coating.

THis is the first time I've done it and it turned out decent I'd say. It's nothing like aggiebutchers work though. Keep in mind this is the exact piece I milled, not sanded, not planed....just wiped off. It had a bit of a corkscrew to it (rookie miller  ) so the coating ran down the edges a touch - it'll need sanded, but will definetly be a conversation piece/ nice bench when I'm done I think.


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks Great!! That will make an awesome bench.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 10, 2010)

wow. what an awesome bar that would make!


----------



## OhioGregg (Aug 10, 2010)

headleyj said:


> finally got pics of the cedar....we went to NC on vaca and we lost the recharger plug-in - I dug for it this morning, found it and charged it just enough to snap a few pics. THis is with 2 coats of Enviro-Tek (sp?) Lite pour-on coating.
> 
> THis is the first time I've done it and it turned out decent I'd say. It's nothing like aggiebutchers work though. Keep in mind this is the exact piece I milled, not sanded, not planed....just wiped off. It had a bit of a corkscrew to it (rookie miller  ) so the coating ran down the edges a touch - it'll need sanded, but will definetly be a conversation piece/ nice bench when I'm done I think.
> 
> ...


----------



## headleyj (Aug 10, 2010)

OhioGregg said:


> headleyj said:
> 
> 
> > finally got pics of the cedar....we went to NC on vaca and we lost the recharger plug-in - I dug for it this morning, found it and charged it just enough to snap a few pics. THis is with 2 coats of Enviro-Tek (sp?) Lite pour-on coating.
> ...


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 10, 2010)

Sanding is for icy roads. (Wish we had some roads that needed it about now-this heat sucks)
I think it looks nice and it saves your first milling cuts. Anybody got a problem, take their beer away and tell them to stand instead of sit. If they still have a problem, its easier to kick their $ss out.
Now to find a bar long enough to mill with a Wild Thing. They got _the power_.


----------



## Bill G (Aug 11, 2010)

8433jeff said:


> Sanding is for icy roads. ................



Well that is not true in Illinois. Here we salt the roads so your vehicles rust away and the road ditches are so full of salt in extreme case they cannot grow weeds.

Bill


----------



## Bigrod (Aug 11, 2010)

Looks great. I just wish that we had some nice cedar tress that size around here to mill up. Got a nice Cherry so looks like I need to get my mill up and going and see what I can turn out. If you need more room in the garage I can take the old tractor off your hands!


----------



## chainsaw baby (Aug 15, 2010)

Levi and I will be posting all of the pictures and videos from the gtg, hopefully tomorrow. . .sorry for the delay
We have however 123 pictures and around 65 videos and will be uploading them to photobucket


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you baby.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 17, 2010)

rms61moparman said:


> I'm still waiting for the pics Sooner was taking right before the group picture!!!
> 
> 
> Mike



Here you go...LOL...


----------



## headleyj (Aug 17, 2010)

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 17, 2010)

YAY SOONER!!


----------



## ericjeeper (Aug 17, 2010)

And I had to work that day!Darnit


----------



## OhioGregg (Aug 17, 2010)

LOL,  Sooner should get some REP for that!!!


Gregg,


----------



## whitedogone (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Here you go...LOL...



That's just fine! I had about gotten over not making it up to the GTG. No need for this shamless bump Sean. WDO


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 17, 2010)

whitedogone said:


> That's just fine! I had about gotten over not making it up to the GTG. *No need for this shamless bump Sean. * WDO



I believe it's a Rep Beg.....


----------



## rms61moparman (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Here you go...LOL...





Sooner is my NEW HERO!!!

Do you mind if I make this my background for a while???

Mike


----------



## Bill G (Aug 18, 2010)

whitedogone said:


> That's just fine! I had about gotten over not making it up to the GTG. No need for this shamless bump Sean. WDO



I have to say I do remember the comment when that pic was taken


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

How do I rep Sooner?


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 18, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


>



For a moment there I thought that was me, but then I realized the jeans were blue and not black :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bowtechmadman (Aug 18, 2010)

That's not you? Sooner does need some rep for that one!


----------



## whitedogone (Aug 18, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> For a moment there I thought that was me, but then I realized the jeans were blue and not black :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I wasn't there.....but I could see from my house that wasn't you Nik.


----------



## ericjeeper (Aug 18, 2010)

My favorite saying has always been,Sooner is better than later.
BTW whose wife or daughter are us old pervert ogling?


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 18, 2010)

ericjeeper said:


> My favorite saying has always been,Sooner is better than later.
> BTW whose wife or daughter are us old pervert ogling?



That would be my wife....


----------



## headleyj (Aug 18, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## whitedogone (Aug 18, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> That would be my wife....



Last GTG for you!


----------



## chainsaw baby (Aug 18, 2010)

Boy i feel like i'm one of the guys now. . .not one picture of my rear on here. . .well since you all are gettin kinda dirty, here ya go. . .thought i'd put this one out there for ya all to ponder







Label this picture how you all see fit. . .


----------



## ericjeeper (Aug 18, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> That would be my wife....



So it is ok if we just look?LOL


----------



## chainsaw baby (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok, one more. . .anything goes


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 18, 2010)

chainsaw baby said:


> Boy i feel like i'm one of the guys now. . .not one picture of my rear on here. . .well since you all are gettin kinda dirty, here ya go. . .thought i'd put this one out there for ya all to ponder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yours is longer, but mine is wider.:blush:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 18, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Yours is longer, but mine is wider.:blush:



Looks like soft wood to me:greenchainsaw:


----------



## chainsaw baby (Aug 18, 2010)

http://s716.photobucket.com/albums/ww161/breymeyerfam/GTG July 31st/


Ok, here is the link for the pictures and videos we have ready so far. More videos to come, but have to edit them before we upload.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Aug 18, 2010)

chainsaw baby said:


> Boy i feel like i'm one of the guys now. . .not one picture of my rear on here. . .well since you all are gettin kinda dirty, here ya go. . .thought i'd put this one out there for ya all to ponder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## gink595 (Aug 18, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## whitedogone (Aug 18, 2010)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:



Andy, your's is all cut up and red on the end.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 18, 2010)

chainsaw baby said:


> http://s716.photobucket.com/albums/ww161/breymeyerfam/GTG July 31st/
> 
> 
> Ok, here is the link for the pictures and videos we have ready so far. More videos to come, but have to edit them before we upload.



Thanks alot young lady, for posting them up! Great job.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 18, 2010)

chainsaw baby said:


> Boy i feel like i'm one of the guys now. . .not one picture of my rear on here. . .well since you all are gettin kinda dirty, here ya go. . .thought i'd put this one out there for ya all to ponder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well your right, no pictures of your rear here, but how do you know that none were taken? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## little possum (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice pictures, looks like ya'll had a blast. Sure were a lot of saws there I would have like to seen/run. And some friends I would like to make.


----------



## wendell (Aug 18, 2010)

chainsaw baby said:


>



Well, I guess we see now why he has the cute wife.


----------



## wendell (Aug 18, 2010)

chainsaw baby said:


> http://s716.photobucket.com/albums/ww161/breymeyerfam/GTG July 31st/
> 
> 
> Ok, here is the link for the pictures and videos we have ready so far. More videos to come, but have to edit them before we upload.



Thanks so much for the videos and pics.

Why do you need to edit the videos? Showing too much of Sean's big wood? :jawdrop:


----------



## Bill G (Aug 19, 2010)

I assume that is a Photoshoppped pic.

I ordered a new computer and paid a freaking $200 for Photoshop so can mess around. I have yet to figure out anything with it though.

Bill


----------



## wendell (Aug 19, 2010)

Good luck. I've got it and have never figured how to use it outside of resizing pics to use as avatars.


----------



## gink595 (Aug 19, 2010)

Search youtube for tutorials, not sure if they have them but I have learned several things from youtube different programs, some will have small tutorials.

Just checked there is alot on there about using PS..

here is an example:

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PN_1LVG8Csw?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PN_1LVG8Csw?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 19, 2010)

chainsaw baby said:


> http://s716.photobucket.com/albums/ww161/breymeyerfam/GTG July 31st/
> 
> 
> Ok, here is the link for the pictures and videos we have ready so far. More videos to come, but have to edit them before we upload.



Repped


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Nov 24, 2010)

Here is a picture of the desk my brother built for my nephew out of one of the other pieces of cedar that Josh milled...He also air brushed the walls in Marvel comics for him...


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 24, 2010)

That's beautiful Shawn. Very nice!


----------



## FATGUY (Nov 24, 2010)

man that desk is gorgeous!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Nov 24, 2010)

They are very happy w/ the way it turned out...I hate to guess the time he has in it...


----------



## 8433jeff (Nov 24, 2010)

Sweet! I'd much rather have the time than the money invested in that piece of lumber.


----------



## Bigrod (Nov 24, 2010)

That turned out real nice. Like to see the piece that Josh took to finish.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Nov 24, 2010)

Bigrod said:


> That turned out real nice. Like to see the piece that Josh took to finish.





headleyj said:


> finally got pics of the cedar....we went to NC on vaca and we lost the recharger plug-in - I dug for it this morning, found it and charged it just enough to snap a few pics. THis is with 2 coats of Enviro-Tek (sp?) Lite pour-on coating.
> 
> THis is the first time I've done it and it turned out decent I'd say. It's nothing like aggiebutchers work though. Keep in mind this is the exact piece I milled, not sanded, not planed....just wiped off. It had a bit of a corkscrew to it (rookie miller  ) so the coating ran down the edges a touch - it'll need sanded, but will definetly be a conversation piece/ nice bench when I'm done I think.



Not sure how much futher he got on it?...opcorn:


----------



## 8433jeff (Nov 25, 2010)

Makes a guy think real hard about a mill, but I never see any ceder that size. I don't think cottonwood would look as nice, and know p#ss elm wouldn't.


----------



## Bill G (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a large Cedar to drop this winter that the power company topped. I figured on having it cut into 5/4 but maybe a will go 12/4 and let it dry. What you did does look very nice.


----------

